# Review of Rarity from the Hollow



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

On January 20, 2016, _Rarity from the Hollow_, an adult literary science fiction novel was awarded a second Gold Medal. The first one was awarded by _Awesome Indies_ on Novemer 6, 2015. I've shared this link before. This second one was awarded by _Reader's Favorite_:

https://readersfavorite.com/book-review/rarity-from-the-hollow

The novel is now in the process of republication and progress has been made on the second edition. A new cover is now on a new Amazon listing: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr= .

The most recent book review was published yesterday on _Rebbie Reviews_ (excerpt):

"...The plot is really complex and in some places very dark and it keeps you wanting to turn pages, I've found myself almost missing bus stops and coming close to hypothermia in the bath tub when reading this book because I was promising myself I'd stop at the next chapter and then carrying on regardless...." https://rebbiereviews.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/rarity-from-the-hollow-robert-eggleton/

Neither of the above reviews are on _Amazon_ or _Goodreads_ as not all book reviewers / critics of the novel have been participants in programs that are affiliated with book sales. There is a link at the bottom of the author interview on the _Rebbie Reviews_ blog that leads to an earlier book review of _Rarity from the Hollow_ that you won't find on sales sites, as well. This one is the only book review to mention that Metallica is the feature band in the story, and is a fun book review to read, written by a long-standing and prominent book critic of science fiction novels, Barry Hunter.

On 1-17-16, a book reviewer in the U.K. joined the movement to introduce Lacy Dawn Adventures to the world by posting a Spotlight on _Rarity from the Hollow_: http://jeanzbookreadnreview.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/promotional-spotlight-rarity-from.html

On 1-19-16, a book reviewer in the U.S. became the most recent member of the team by posting an absolutely beautiful spotlight with a brief synopsis of the novel: http://hauntedgravebooks.blogspot.com/2016/01/spotlight-post-rarity-from-hollow-by.html

On 1-22-16 an Affiliate of Fantasy Fan Federation, an international organization that has been around since the 1940s and that holds an annual fantasy fiction contest, posted his review of _Rarity from the Hollow_ on _Amazon_ (excerpt):

"..._Rarity From the Hollow_ begins with some rough stuff, hard to read, involving child neglect and child abuse. But it soon turns the corner to satire, parody, and farce, partaking a little of the whimsical and nonsensical humor of Roger Zelazny or even Ron Goulart...."

Also on 1-22-16, a poem based on the novel, "Our Real Warmth" SF Version, won 1st Place, Poetry, in the international Willy Con and WSC SF & F Club annual competition: http://wildcat.wsc.edu/clubs/willycon/zine/

Later today, a new and very detailed author interview is supposed to be published on a blog, the newest member of the movement to introduce Lacy Dawn Adventures to the world. I'll update you about this after it is released. I've updated the Lacy Dawn Adventures website some, but it needs a lot more work: http://www.lacydawnadventures.com The Lacy Dawn Adventures _Facebook _ page stays current, but only shows the most recent entries: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/?ref=hl

If someone wants to help with this project, please contact me by messaging me on _Facebook _ or by my personal email, a direct link is on the website. If you remember, author proceeds have been donated to child abuse prevention, so it's a good cause.

Oh, and Stoners Against Child Abuse, a related project, has had a bunch of tweets in support of the concept of designating tax revenue from the legalization of marijuana sales to child abuse prevention as states enact legislation -- likes and retweets. The designation of Lottery revenue to senior services has been highly successful and it would be a natural fit for marijuana taxes to go to child abuse prevention. A wild book review of _Rarity from the Hollow_ with a comment section to show your support is at: https://ghbooks.wordpress.com/2015/06/13/rarity-from-the-hollow-is-rare-indeed/ More significantly, if you and your friends would write to state legislators in your home states, this grassroots concept will grow.

Thanks for reading this long post. Take care.

Ebook Giveaway & Interview: Robert Eggleton, Author of Rarity From The Hollow

For the next couple of weeks, you are eligible to enter a raffle to win a free copy of Rarity from the Hollow -- an adult literary science fiction novel, not for the prudish, faint of heart or easily offended. Just go to the site to enter: http://dabofdarkness.com/2015/12/30/ebook-giveaway-interview-robert-eggleton-author-of-rarity-from-the-hollow/

Review Excerpt: "...Rarity from the Hollow is detailed, dark and beautifully written by a competent writer who injects plenty of satire, sci-fi and fantasy elements into a work of thought-provoking and meaningful adult/fantasy fiction at its very best...." -- http://walkerputsche.wordpress.com/

Several Other Review Excerpts are on the Lacy Dawn Adventures on Facebook Page

Purchase link if you don't win: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-from-the-Hollow-ebook/dp/B007JDI508

Author proceeds are donated to prevent child abuse in West Virginia.

Review by Atomjack Science Fiction Magazine: "Imagine Wizard of Oz and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy smashed together and taking place in a hollow in the hills of West Virginia. Now you have an idea of what to expect when you sit down to read Rarity From the Hollow....
...unabashed, unashamed exploration of the life of young Lacy Dawn, as she learns that she is the savior of the universe. The naked, genderless android, Dot-com... Add her abusive father, her weak-willed mother, a sexually-abused ghost for a best friend...trees that talk to her, a dog that can communicate telepathically with cockroaches and so much more. There is so much to this story, and its writing is so unblinkingly honest...spares us nothing...her father beating her and her mother, the emotions...the dark creeping insanity that eats away at her Iraq-veteran father, and the life in general of people too poor, too uneducated to escape. In part, it is a grueling exposition of what children endure when ...abused. ...the only way...to escape is to learn that she is the savior... strong, tough, smart--all those attributes that any child should have--and she reminds us that children are survivors, adaptive and optimistic.

But don't think you're going to be reading something harsh and brutal and tragic. This book is laugh-out-loud funny at times, satiric of almost everything it touches upon...The characters from the hollow and from the planet Shptiludrp (the Mall of the Universe) are funny almost to the point of tears. ...It's absolutely fantastic...."

Sample Chapter, Cozy in Cardboard:

Inside her first clubhouse, Lacy Dawn glanced over fifth grade spelling words for tomorrow's quiz at school. She already knew all the words in the textbook and most others in any human language.

_Nothing's more important than an education_.

The clubhouse was a cardboard box in the front yard that her grandmother's new refrigerator had occupied until an hour before. Her father brought it home for her to play in.

_The nicest thing he's ever done_.

Faith lay beside her with a hand over the words and split fingers to cheat as they were called off. She lived in the next house up the hollow. Every other Wednesday for the last two months, the supervised child psychologist came to their school, pulled her out of class, and evaluated suspected learning disabilities. Lacy Dawn underlined a word with a fingernail.

_All she needs is a little motivation_.

Before they had crawled in, Lacy Dawn tapped the upper corner of the box with a flashlight and proclaimed, "The place of all things possible -- especially you passing the fifth grade so we'll be together in the sixth."

_Please concentrate, Faith. Try this one_.

"Armadillo."

"A, R, M, ... A ... D, I, L, D, O," Faith demonstrated her intellect.

"That's weak. This is a bonus word so you'll get extra points. Come on."

Lacy Dawn nodded and looked for a new word.

_I'll trick her by going out of order -- a word she can't turn into another punch line. _

"Don't talk about it and the image will go away. Let's get back to studying," Lacy Dawn said.

_My mommy don't like sex. It's just her job and she told me so_.

Faith turned her open spelling book over, which saved its page, and rolled onto her side. Lacy Dawn did the same and snuggled her back against the paper wall. Face to face -- a foot of smoothness between -- they took a break. The outside was outside.
At their parents' insistence, each wore play clothing -- unisex hand-me-downs that didn't fit as well as school clothing. They'd been careful not to get muddy before crawling into the box. They'd not played in the creek and both were cleaner than the usual evening. The clubhouse floor remained an open invitation to anybody who had the opportunity to consider relief from daily stressors.

"How'd you get so smart, Lacy Dawn? Your parents are dumb asses just like mine."

"You ain't no dumb ass and you're going to pass the fifth grade."

"Big deal -- I'm still fat and ugly," Faith said.

"I'm doing the best I can. I figure by the time I turn eleven I can fix that too. For now, just concentrate on passing and don't become special education. I need you. You're my best friend."

"Ain't no other girls our age close in the hollow. That's the only reason you like me. Watch out. There's a pincher bug crawling in."

Lacy Dawn sat almost upright because there was not quite enough headroom in the refrigerator box. She scooted the bug out the opening. (delete here for word count) Faith watched the bug attempt re-entry, picked it up, and threw it a yard away into the grass. It didn't get hurt. Lacy Dawn smiled her approval. The new clubhouse was a sacred place where nothing was supposed to hurt.

"Daddy said I can use the tarp whenever he finishes the overhaul on the car in the driveway. That way, our clubhouse will last a long time," Lacy Dawn said.

"Chewy, chewy tootsie roll. Everything in this hollow rots, especially the people. You know that."

"We ain't rotten," Lacy Dawn gestured with open palms. "There are a lot of good things here -- like all the beautiful flowers. Just focus on your spelling and I'll fix everything else. This time I want a 100% and a good letter to your mommy."

"She won't read it," Faith said.

"Yes she will. She loves you and it'll make her feel good. Besides, she has to or the teacher will call Welfare. Your daddy would be investigated -- unless you do decide to become special education. That's how parents get out of it. The kid lets them off the hook by deciding to become a SPED. Then there ain't nothing Welfare can do about it because the kid is the problem and not the parents."

"I ain't got no problems," Faith said.

"Then pass this spelling test."

"I thought if I messed up long enough, eventually somebody would help me out. I just need a place to live where people don't argue all the time. That ain't much."

"Maybe you are a SPED. There's always an argument in a family. Pass the test you retard," Lacy Dawn opened her spelling book.
Faith flipped her book over too, rolled onto her stomach and looked at the spelling words. Lacy Dawn handed her the flashlight because it was getting dark and grinned when Faith's lips started moving as she memorized. Faith noticed and clamped her lips shut between thumb and index finger.

_This is boring. I learned all these words last year_.

"Don't use up the batteries or Daddy will know I took it," Lacy Dawn said.

"Alright -- I'll pass the quiz, but just 'cause you told me to. This is a gamble and you'd better come through if it backfires. Ain't nothing wrong with being a SPED. The work is easier and the teacher lets you do puzzles."

"You're my best friend," Lacy Dawn closed the book.

They rolled back on their sides to enjoy the smoothness. The cricket chorus echoed throughout the hollow and the frogs peeped. An ant attempted entry but changed its direction before either rescued it. Unnoticed, Lacy Dawn's father threw the tarp over the box and slid in the trouble light. It was still on and hot. The bulb burned Lacy Dawn's calf.

_He didn't mean to hurt me -- the second nicest thing he's ever done_.

"Test?" Lacy Dawn announced with the better light, and called off, "Poverty."

"I love you," Faith responded.

"Me too, but spell the word."

"P is for poor. O is for oranges from the Salvation Army Christmas basket. V is for varicose veins that Mommy has from getting pregnant every year. E is for everybody messes up sometimes -- sorry. R is for I'm always right about everything except when you tell me I'm wrong -- like now. T is for it's too late for me to pass no matter what we do and Y is for you know it too."

"Faith, it's almost dark! Go home before your mommy worries," Lacy Dawn's mother yelled from the front porch and stepped back into the house to finish supper. The engine of the VW in the driveway cranked but wouldn't start. It turned slower as its battery died, too. 
Faith slid out of the box with her spelling book in-hand. She farted from the effort. A clean breeze away, she squished a mosquito that had landed on her elbow and watched Lacy Dawn hold her breath as she scooted out of the clubhouse, pinching her nose with fingers of one hand, holding the trouble light with the other, and pushing her spelling book forward with her knees. The moon was almost full. There would be plenty of light to watch Faith walk up the gravel road. Outside the clubhouse, they stood face to face and ready to hug. It lasted a lightning bug statement until adult intrusion.

"Give it back. This thing won't start," Lacy Dawn's father grabbed the trouble light out of her hand and walked away.

"All we ever have is beans for supper. Sorry about the fart."

"Don't complain. Complaining is like sitting in a rocking chair. You can get lots of motion but you ain't going anywhere," Lacy Dawn said.

"Why didn't you tell me that last year?" Faith asked. "I've wasted a lot of time."

"I just now figured it out. Sorry."

"Some savior you are. I put my whole life in your hands. I'll pass tomorrow's spelling quiz and everything. But you, my best friend who's supposed to fix the world just now tell me that complaining won't work and will probably get me switched."

"You're complaining again."

"Oh yeah," Faith said.

"Before you go home, I need to tell you something."

To avoid Lacy Dawn's father working in the driveway, Faith slid down the bank to the dirt road. Her butt became too muddy to reenter the clubhouse regardless of need. Lacy Dawn stayed in the yard, pulled the tarp taut over the cardboard, and waited for Faith to respond.

"I don't need no more encouragement. I'll pass the spelling quiz tomorrow just for you, but I may miss armadillo for fun. Our teacher deserves it," Faith said.

"That joke's too childish. She won't laugh. Besides, dildos are serious business since she ain't got no husband no more. Make 100%. That's what I want."

"Okay. See you tomorrow." Faith took a step up the road.

"Wait. I want to tell you something. I've got another best friend. That's how I got so smart. He teaches me stuff."

"A boy? You've got a boyfriend?"

"Not exactly," Lacy Dawn put a finger over her lips to silence Faith. Her father was hooking up a battery charger. She slid down the bank, too.

_He probably couldn't hear us, but why take the chance_.

A minute later, hand in hand, they walked the road toward Faith's house.

"Did you let him see your panties?" Faith asked.

"No. I ain't got no good pair. Besides, he don't like me that way. He's like a friend who's a teacher -- not a boyfriend. I just wanted you to know that I get extra help learning stuff."

"Where's he live?"

Lacy Dawn pointed to the sky with her free hand.

"Jesus is everybody's friend," Faith said.

"It ain't Jesus, you moron," Lacy Dawn turned around to walk home. "His name's DotCom and...."

Her mother watched from the middle of the road until both children were safe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

This is self promotion and I think that I'm in the right place. If not, I apologize and please let me know. 
Three short Lacy Dawn Adventures have been published, two in print mags, and the following is the first novel. It is available in print, ebook, and hardback preorder.
Thanks

RARITY FROM THE HOLLOW 
ROBERT EGGELTON 
411 Pages 
Science Fiction/Fantasy
ISBN: 1907133062 / ISBN-13: 9781907133060
Dog Horn Publishing, Leeds, England

Author proceeds are donated to prevent child abuse in West Virginia.

Review by Adicus Ryan Garton (excerpt), Atomjack Science Fiction Magazine

"Imagine Wizard of Oz and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy smashed together and taking place in a hollow in the hills of West Virginia. Now you have an idea of what to expect when you sit down to read Rarity From the Hollow&#8230;."

&#8230;unabashed, unashamed exploration of the life of young Lacy Dawn, as she learns that she is the savior of the universe. The naked, genderless android, Dot-com&#8230; Add her abusive father, her weak-willed mother, a sexually-abused ghost for a best friend&#8230;trees that talk to her, a dog that can communicate telepathically with cockroaches and so much more.

There is so much to this story, and its writing is so unblinkingly honest&#8230;spares us nothing&#8230;her father beating her and her mother, the emotions&#8230;the dark creeping insanity that eats away at her Iraq-veteran father, and the life in general of people too poor, too uneducated to escape.

In part, it is a grueling exposition of what children endure when &#8230;abused. &#8230;the only way&#8230;to escape is to learn that she is the savior&#8230; strong, tough, smart-all those attributes that any child should have-and she reminds us that children are survivors, adaptive and optimistic.

But don't think you're going to be reading something harsh and brutal and tragic. This book is laugh-out-loud funny at times, satiric of almost everything it touches upon&#8230;The characters from the hollow and from the planet Shptiludrp (the Mall of the Universe) are funny almost to the point of tears.

...It's absolutely fantastic&#8230;."

First Chapter:
Cozy in Cardboard

Inside her first clubhouse, Lacy Dawn glanced over fifth grade spelling words for tomorrow's quiz at school. She already knew all the words in the textbook and most others in any human language.

Nothing's more important than an education.

The clubhouse was a cardboard box in the front yard that her grandmother's new refrigerator had occupied until an hour before. Her father brought it home for her to play in.

The nicest thing he's ever done.

Faith lay beside her with a hand over the words and split fingers to cheat as they were called off. She lived in the next house up the hollow. Every other Wednesday for the last two months, the supervised child psychologist came to their school, pulled her out of class, and evaluated suspected learning disabilities. Lacy Dawn underlined a word with a fingernail.

All she needs is a little motivation.

Before they had crawled in, Lacy Dawn tapped the upper corner of the box with a flashlight and proclaimed, "The place of all things possible -- especially you passing the fifth grade so we'll be together in the sixth."

Please concentrate, Faith. Try this one.

"Armadillo."

"A, R, M, &#8230; A &#8230; D, I, L, D, O," Faith demonstrated her intellect.

"That's weak. This is a bonus word so you'll get extra points. Come on."

Lacy Dawn nodded and looked for a new word.

I'll trick her by going out of order - a word she can't turn into another punch line.

"Don't talk about it and the image will go away. Let's get back to studying," Lacy Dawn said.

My mommy don't like sex. It's just her job and she told me so.

Faith turned her open spelling book over, which saved its page, and rolled onto her side. Lacy Dawn did the same and snuggled her back against the paper wall. Face to face -- a foot of smoothness between -- they took a break. The outside was outside.

At their parents' insistence, each wore play clothing -- unisex hand-me-downs that didn't fit as well as school clothing. They'd been careful not to get muddy before crawling into the box. They'd not played in the creek and both were cleaner than the usual evening. The clubhouse floor remained an open invitation to anybody who had the opportunity to consider relief from daily stressors.

"How'd you get so smart, Lacy Dawn? Your parents are dumb *sses just like mine."

"You ain't no dumb *ss and you're going to pass the fifth grade."

"Big deal -- I'm still fat and ugly," Faith said.

"I'm doing the best I can. I figure by the time I turn eleven I can fix that too. For now, just concentrate on passing and don't become special education. I need you. You're my best friend."

"Ain't no other girls our age close in the hollow. That's the only reason you like me. Watch out. There's a pincher bug crawling in."

Lacy Dawn sat almost upright because there was not quite enough headroom in the refrigerator box. She scooted the bug out the opening. (delete here for word count) Faith watched the bug attempt re-entry, picked it up, and threw it a yard away into the grass. It didn't get hurt. Lacy Dawn smiled her approval. The new clubhouse was a sacred place where nothing was supposed to hurt.

"Daddy said I can use the tarp whenever he finishes the overhaul on the car in the driveway. That way, our clubhouse will last a long time," Lacy Dawn said.

"Chewy, chewy tootsie roll. Everything in this hollow rots, especially the people. You know that."

"We ain't rotten," Lacy Dawn gestured with open palms. "There are a lot of good things here -- like all the beautiful flowers. Just focus on your spelling and I'll fix everything else. This time I want a 100% and a good letter to your mommy."

"She won't read it," Faith said.

"Yes she will. She loves you and it'll make her feel good. Besides, she has to or the teacher will call Welfare. Your daddy would be investigated -- unless you do decide to become special education. That's how parents get out of it. The kid lets them off the hook by deciding to become a SPED. Then there ain't nothing Welfare can do about it because the kid is the problem and not the parents."

"I ain't got no problems," Faith said.

"Then pass this spelling test."

"I thought if I messed up long enough, eventually somebody would help me out. I just need a place to live where people don't argue all the time. That ain't much."

"Maybe you are a SPED. There's always an argument in a family. Pass the test you retard," Lacy Dawn opened her spelling book.

Faith flipped her book over too, rolled onto her stomach and looked at the spelling words. Lacy Dawn handed her the flashlight because it was getting dark and grinned when Faith's lips started moving as she memorized. Faith noticed and clamped her lips shut between thumb and index finger.

This is boring. I learned all these words last year.

"Don't use up the batteries or Daddy will know I took it," Lacy Dawn said.

"Alright -- I'll pass the quiz, but just 'cause you told me to. This is a gamble and you'd better come through if it backfires. Ain't nothing wrong with being a SPED. The work is easier and the teacher lets you do puzzles."

"You're my best friend," Lacy Dawn closed the book.

They rolled back on their sides to enjoy the smoothness. The cricket chorus echoed throughout the hollow and the frogs peeped. An ant attempted entry but changed its direction before either rescued it. Unnoticed, Lacy Dawn's father threw the tarp over the box and slid in the trouble light. It was still on and hot. The bulb burned Lacy Dawn's calf.

He didn't mean to hurt me -- the second nicest thing he's ever done.

"Test?" Lacy Dawn announced with the better light, and called off, "Poverty."

"I love you," Faith responded.

"Me too, but spell the word."

"P is for poor. O is for oranges from the Salvation Army Christmas basket. V is for varicose veins that Mommy has from getting pregnant every year. E is for everybody messes up sometimes -- sorry. R is for I'm always right about everything except when you tell me I'm wrong -- like now. T is for it's too late for me to pass no matter what we do and Y is for you know it too."

"Faith, it's almost dark! Go home before your mommy worries," Lacy Dawn's mother yelled from the front porch and stepped back into the house to finish supper. The engine of the VW in the driveway cranked but wouldn't start. It turned slower as its battery died, too.

Faith slid out of the box with her spelling book in-hand. She farted from the effort. A clean breeze away, she squished a mosquito that had landed on her elbow and watched Lacy Dawn hold her breath as she scooted out of the clubhouse, pinching her nose with fingers of one hand, holding the trouble light with the other, and pushing her spelling book forward with her knees. The moon was almost full. There would be plenty of light to watch Faith walk up the gravel road. Outside the clubhouse, they stood face to face and ready to hug. It lasted a lightning bug statement until adult intrusion.

"Give it back. This thing won't start," Lacy Dawn's father grabbed the trouble light out of her hand and walked away.

"All we ever have is beans for supper. Sorry about the fart."

"Don't complain. Complaining is like sitting in a rocking chair. You can get lots of motion but you ain't going anywhere," Lacy Dawn said.

"Why didn't you tell me that last year?" Faith asked. "I've wasted a lot of time."

"I just now figured it out. Sorry."

"Some savior you are. I put my whole life in your hands. I'll pass tomorrow's spelling quiz and everything. But you, my best friend who's supposed to fix the world just now tell me that complaining won't work and will probably get me switched."

"You're complaining again."

"Oh yeah," Faith said.

"Before you go home, I need to tell you something."

To avoid Lacy Dawn's father working in the driveway, Faith slid down the bank to the dirt road. Her butt became too muddy to reenter the clubhouse regardless of need. Lacy Dawn stayed in the yard, pulled the tarp taut over the cardboard, and waited for Faith to respond.

"I don't need no more encouragement. I'll pass the spelling quiz tomorrow just for you, but I may miss armadillo for fun. Our teacher deserves it," Faith said.

"That joke's too childish. She won't laugh. Besides, dildos are serious business since she ain't got no husband no more. Make 100%. That's what I want."

"Okay. See you tomorrow." Faith took a step up the road.

"Wait. I want to tell you something. I've got another best friend. That's how I got so smart. He teaches me stuff."

"A boy? You've got a boyfriend?"

"Not exactly," Lacy Dawn put a finger over her lips to silence Faith. Her father was hooking up a battery charger. She slid down the bank, too.

He probably couldn't hear us, but why take the chance.

A minute later, hand in hand, they walked the road toward Faith's house.

"Did you let him see your panties?" Faith asked.

"No. I ain't got no good pair. Besides, he don't like me that way. He's like a friend who's a teacher -- not a boyfriend. I just wanted you to know that I get extra help learning stuff."

"Where's he live?"

Lacy Dawn pointed to the sky with her free hand.

"Jesus is everybody's friend," Faith said.

"It ain't Jesus, you moron," Lacy Dawn turned around to walk home. "His name's DotCom and&#8230;."

Her mother watched from the middle of the road until both children were safe.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post, I'll be sure to check it out.

Shane


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

A new review of Rarity from the Hollow was published last night in the Electric Review. http://electricrev.net/2014/08/12/a-universe-on-the-edge/

In Baryonline 103, Barry Hunter concluded his review: "... I can almost hear a blue grass version of Metallica while reading this. I expect to see more from Eggleton and Lacy Dawn. Good satire is hard to find and science fiction satire is even harder to find." Mia, a book reviewer for Coffee Times Romance concluded her review: "...But I was surprised that as I read more of the book, the people had a way of touching a part of you that I was not expecting at all. A good read for any lover of satire and science fiction. A well written book." After stating that Rarity from the Hollow was one of the most unusual books that he had read in a long time, Darrell Bain, 2005 Fictionwise Ebook Author of the Year and 2007 Double Eppie Award Winner, closed his review with, "...You'll enjoy the ride with Lacy Dawn and friends and family, but don't expect the ride to be without bumps and enough food for thought to last you a long time."

Similarly, author William DeVault said in his review, "...one of those strange and exciting bits of literature that captures you with its uniqueness and then lingers on your mind, reasserting itself from time to time to remind you that your reality may not be everyone else's. A rich and original work, full of aspects and images that are certain to make it worth recommending to friends you wish to impress. Not for everyone, but for those ready to embrace the offbeat, a welcome surprise."

J.D. Nelson, poet, MadVerse, compared the writing to both Stephen King and Ray Bradbury (big compliments): "Eggleton counters the story's dark mood with touches of warmth and humor, à la Ray Bradbury. .. His frank and honest portrayal of poverty in rural Appalachia is reminiscent of Stephen King's use of "everyday horrors"....

Kevin Patrick Mahoney on _Authortrek_ compared it to Dean Koontz (!!!): "...the subject matter is dark and strong, unflinching in its portrayal of human darkness, and not for the faint-hearted or easily offended. Robert Eggleton is not afraid of employing complex style and structure to fit the needs of his story. The mixture of sci-fi, gritty reality, humour, and the mode of thriller reminds me a great deal of Dean Koontz's writing, and Robert Eggleton may indeed have the potential to follow in Dean Koontz's footsteps."

Evelyn Somers, Editor, The Missouri Review didn't compare it to any works by others but echoed Mahoney: "Among its strengths are an ultra-convincing depiction of the lives, especially the inner lives, of the Appalachian characters. The grim details of their existence are delivered with such flat understatement that at times they almost become comic. And just when you think enough is enough, this world is too plain ugly, Lacy Dawn's father (who is being "fixed" with DotCom's help) gets a job and Lacy Dawn, her mother and her dog take off for a trip to the mall "out of state" with Lacy Dawn's android friend, now her "fiancé" (though as Lacy's mother points out, he doesn't have any private parts, not even "a bump.") In the space between a few lines we go from hardscrabble realism to pure sci-fi/fantasy. It's quite a trip."

As previously promoted above, Adicus Ryan Garton, publisher of Atomjack Science Fiction Magazine said it was the Wizard of Oz (L. Frank Baum) and Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (Douglas Adams) smashed together. I was elated as Hitchhikers is my favorite all time novel.

Now, my writing has been compared to Kurt Vonnegut's style! Please check out the above cited review. Thanks.

Robert


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

The author has granted permission to reprint the following book review. If you share it, please credit the author and his blog. Below the book review is a Caution for readers interested in my novel. Thanks

*A Universe On the Edge*
RARITY FROM THE HOLLOW. Robert Eggleton. Doghorn Publishing. Published 2012.

Lacy Dawn is a little girl who lives in a magical forest where all the trees love her and she has a space alien friend who adores her and wants to make her queen of the universe. What's more, all the boys admire her for her beauty and brains. Mommy is very beautiful and Daddy is very smart, and Daddy's boss loves them all.

Except.

Lacy Dawn, the eleven year old protagonist, perches precariously between the psychosis of childhood and the multiple neuroses of adolescence, buffeted by powerful gusts of budding sexuality and infused with a yearning to escape the grim and brutal life of a rural Appalachian existence. In this world, Daddy is a drunk with severe PTSD, and Mommy is an insecure wraith. The boss is a dodgy lecher, not above leering at the flat chest of an eleven-year-old girl.

Yes, all in one book.

Rarity From The Hollow is written in a simple declarative style that's well- suited to the imaginary diary of a desperate but intelligent eleven-year-old -- the story bumping joyfully between the extraordinary and the banal.

The central planet of the universe is a vast shopping mall, and Lacy Dawn must save her world from a menace that arrives in the form of a cockroach infestation. Look again and the space alien has made Daddy smart and happy -- or at least an eleven year old girl's notion of what a smart and happy man should be. He has also made Mommy beautiful, giving her false teeth and getting the food stamp lady off her back.

About the only thing in the book that is believable is the nature of the narrative voice, and it is utterly compelling. You find yourself convinced that "Hollow" was written as a diary-based autobiography by a young girl and the banal stems from the limits of her environment, the extraordinary from her megalomania. And that's what gives Rarity From The Hollow a chilling, engaging verisimilitude that deftly feeds on both the utter absurdity of the characters' motivations and on the progression of the plot.

Indeed, there are moments of utter darkness: In one sequence, Lacy Dawn remarks matter-of-factly that a classmate was whipped to death, and notes that the assailant, the girl's father, had to change his underpants afterward because they were soiled with semen. Odd, and often chilling notes, abound.

As I was reading it, I remembered when I first read Vonnegut's "Cat's Cradle" at the age of 14. A veteran of Swift, Heller, and Frederick Brown, I understood absurdist humour in satire, but Vonnegut took that understanding and turned it on its ear.

In the spirit of Vonnegut, Eggleton (a psychotherapist focused on the adolescent patient) takes the genre and gives it another quarter turn. A lot of people hated Vonnegut, saying he didn't know the rules of good writing. But that wasn't true. Vonnegut knew the rules quite well, he just chose to ignore them, and that is what is happening in Eggleton's novel, as well.

Not everyone will like Rarity From The Hollow. Nonetheless, it should not be ignored.

by Bryan Zepp Jamieson
-----------

Genre: SF/F Cross-Genre

ISBN: 9781907133060; 1907133062

*Brief Synopsis*: Lacy Dawn is a true daughter of Appalachia, and then some. She lives in a hollow with her worn-out mom, her Iraq War disabled dad, and her mutt Brownie, a dog who's very skilled at laying fiber optic cable. Lacy Dawn's android boyfriend, DotCom, has come to the hollow with a mission. His equipment includes infomercial videos of Earth's earliest proto-humans from millennia ago. DotCom has been sent by the Manager of the Mall on planet Shptiludrp: he must recruit Lacy Dawn to save the Universe in exchange for the designation of Earth as a planet which is eligible for continued existence within a universal economic structure that exploits underdeveloped planets for their mineral content.

*Caution*: Piers Anthony found that Rarity from the Hollow was "...not for the prudish." Kevin Patrick Mahoney, editor of the once noteworthy site, Authortrek, found that it was, "...not for the faint hearted or easily offended...." An early voice in the 1st chapter speaks about things that no child should know. It is that of a traumatized child -- a voice most of us never listen to, or want to hear, but in real life is screaming. This passage is mild in comparison to some of the stuff that kids have said during actual group psychotherapy sessions that I facilitated over the years. By child developmental stage, it is similar to the infamous early adolescent insult in E.T: "penis breath." It is tame in comparison to the content of the popular T.V. series, South Park, which was devoured by millions of teens.

Except for a scene involving domestic violence in the 3rd chapter, the early dialogue is the only graphic content. There are no graphic sex scenes in the novel. The renewed romance between the protagonist's parents does include sexual reference. The android coming of age during his pursuit of humanity is reality based. However, Lacy Dawn never lets the android get farther than to kiss her on the cheek. The android expresses no interest in sex -- he falls in love, all consuming love by the middle of the story. The "F word" is used once, but there is no other profanity.

Rarity from the Hollow is A Children's Story for Adults.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

You are getting a lot of good reviews. keep up the good work and write more...

Shane


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'm holding off on having the equel edited until I've achieve greater name recognition.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think you have to write a sequel quite yet, perhaps something different 

Shane


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe "sequel" was the incorrect term. Ivy is another Lacy Dawn SF/F Adventure, but very different. It pokes fun at U.S. military recruitment practices, big city drug dealers, and subliminal attempts by the government to manage the behaviors of individuals. 

Thanks


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

robert eggleton said:


> Maybe "sequel" was the incorrect term. Ivy is another Lacy Dawn SF/F Adventure, but very different. It pokes fun at U.S. military recruitment practices, big city drug dealers, and subliminal attempts by the government to manage the behaviors of individuals.
> 
> Thanks


You need more books so your fans can buy more of your work.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks cinisajoy. I just retired from my job as a children's psychotherapist, so maybe I will have more time to write, as well as to interact with others. My job was so emotionally draining -- one damaged kid after another, the horror of their victimizations -- I was simply too exhausted to write when I got home. I expect to improve productivity.

Maybe I have been wrong all along. I assumed that one must first achieve name recognition before self-promotion had a realistic chance of working. Small presses like the one I hooked-up with have very limited budgets to advertise. So, it has mostly been up to me. I hate marketing and wish that there was some magic way of telling readers about one's works.  Maybe I should concentrate on writing and make marketing a secondary concern. What do you think?

If you are interested in my novel, please read the following Synopsis and Caution first. Thanks.

Caution:

This novel is SF/F cross-genre. It combines elements of fantasy, soft science fiction, everyday horrors, paranormal, a little romance, mystery, and adventure. The content addresses poverty, domestic violence, child maltreatment, local and intergalactic economics, mental health issues – including PTSD experienced by Veterans and medicinal use of marijuana for treatment of bipolar disorder – capitalism, and touches upon Christianity: “Jesus is everybody’s friend, not just humans.” It has a HEA ending.  

Piers Anthony found that Rarity from the Hollow was “…not for the prudish.” Kevin Patrick Mahoney, editor of the once noteworthy site, Authortrek, found that it was, “…not for the faint hearted or easily offended….”    An early voice in the 1st chapter speaks about things that no child should know. It is that of a traumatized child – a voice most of us never listen to, or want to hear, but in real life is screaming. This passage is mild in comparison to some of the stuff that kids have said during actual group psychotherapy sessions that I facilitated over the years. By child developmental stage, it is similar to the infamous early adolescent insult in E.T: “penis breath.” It is tame in comparison to the content of the popular T.V. series, South Park, which was devoured by millions of teens.  

Except for a scene involving domestic violence in the 3rd chapter, the early dialogue is the only graphic content. There are no graphic sex scenes in the novel. The renewed romance between the protagonist’s parents does include sexual reference. The android coming of age during his pursuit of humanity is reality-based. However, Lacy Dawn never lets the android get farther than to kiss her on the cheek. The android expresses no interest in sex – he falls in love, all consuming love by the middle of the story. The “F word” is used once, but there is no other profanity. 

Rarity from the Hollow is A Children’s Story for Adults.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Since I posted the last couple of reviews a while back, following are excerpts of additional recent reviews of Rarity from the Hollow by book reviewers. For the complete review, you will need to go to the blogs, except for the latest review that will be in _Tales of the Talisman_ when it is released any day, and which will only be available if you buy the print magazine. I did not include reader reviews because, for one thing, I don't have very many (hint, hint).

After checking out these excerpts, if anybody thinks that she or he would enjoy reading _Rarity from the Hollow_ and contacts me via www.lacydawnadventures.com , within 24 hours of the time of this post, I will send you a free .mobi in exchange for an honest reader review. However, this is not a YA novel. It includes serious social commentary and satire not necessarily intended to be consumed for the purposes of escapism. It is not for the prudish or easily offended and contains enough marijuana smoke to cause Cheech and Chong to contemplate moving to a hollow between the hills of West Virginia. The story is not erotic but does includes some sexual references that could offend very conservative readers. If you've enjoyed the _South Park_ TV show if you are not an adult and your parent doesn't object to you watching it, my story should be mild in comparison as to mature content. (I assume that this is an okay offer on this thread. If not, Betsy, please delete this portion of my post only so that I don't have to repost the review excerpts. Thanks.)

Also, although my project has been advertised (for free) on child maltreatment survivor forums, probably because author proceeds have been donated to child abuse prevention in my home state, the early chapters could trigger PTSD if you are a victim of child abuse. So, use your own judgement. The story line is victimization to empowerment, and as both a survivor myself and a retired children's mental health psychotherapist, based on input from another couple of survivors who read the story, it could also be regarded as a self-help instruction for victims. One victim called the story a biography of a mentally ill child suffering from Dissociative Disorder (delusions / hallucinations) due to severe trauma, and not a science fiction adventure at all. Again, if you are a victim, use your own judgement, but if in doubt I recommend that you pass on this story.

Here's some excerpts of reviews:

"...I will say that the book drew me in well enough that I really wanted to know how they would pull it off, and I enjoyed the payoff."
-- _Errant Dreams_, May 28, 2015

"...And I f***ng loved it. Because the author's writing style was absolutely brilliant. He weaved in first person and third person narratives like every other paragraph. And the imagination on this guy&#8230; Damn."
-- _Glenn Hates Books_, 6-13-15

"...I really enjoyed "Rarity from the Hollow". Robert Eggleton has woven a story packed full of adventure, desperation, pain, heartache, romance, and humor. While this may be a book that might not be everyone's cup of tea I definitely think that everyone should give this book a try. Although, I do feel that this is a book not recommended for children because of the issues and certain events that are described within the book." -- _Mountain Rhinestones_, 6-20-15

"...I found it a little too disturbing for my tastes. I am a 19 year old who still enjoys Disney and can't watch a horror film because they are terrifying after all. But for fans of horror movies and Stephen King this book is perfect. It is psychologically disturbing at a different level to what I have seen before and this made it hard for me to read, especially the scene describing her friend's death...."
-- _The Reading Rose_, 6-23-15

"...I didn't realize until half way through that the idiosyncratic spelling of the planets' name was Shop Til You Drop - and how deadly serious the powers-that-be were in making mindless but competitive shoppers of everyone in the universe - which ultimately consumes every resource and destroys every planet but the "winner". That will stay with me a long while."
-- Wendy Tuck, _Goodreads_ Reviewer, 6-23-15

_The Midwest Review_, reprint of the review that appeared in _The Electric Review on 8-12-14 ("one quarter turn beyond Vonnegut")
-- 7-2-15

"...This story is filled with great laughs and has a unique twist of science fiction. Usually when I read about stories with aliens is like about war, aliens taking over the world or the alien is the main character. The idea of the shopping mall is also genius.... If the book becomes a movie I see more of a Little Miss Sunshine type of movie (hint hint)."
-- Where Stephanie Reads, 7-3-15

The Baryon Review, reprint of reviews in Warrior Patient by former editor of Reader's Digest on 5-18-15 ("most enjoyable science fiction I've read in several years..." and in The Baron Review on 12-31-12 ("...good science fiction satire is even harder to find..." 
-- The Baron Review, 7-8-15

"...I am sure that some will love this book, think it is brilliant. I am sadly not one of those people...."
-- Pixies Can Read, 7-16-15

"...This book has been described as a laugh-out-loud book, but I disagree with that. I found it to be very dark. Sure, it has humorous moments, but it's not a comedy...Yes, the book is dark, but it's also good. It's well-written and it makes you think...."
-- Book Obsessed Human, 7-16-15

"...There's a lot to like in this novel. Lacy Dawn is a clever and engaging character, who overcomes her difficult family situation, and her blossoming sexuality with homespun, common sense wisdom. She's equally at ease talking to alien androids, her classmates, the trees, and ghosts. Eggleton makes an admirably smooth progression from the grim realities of Appalachian life to the broadly satirical look at the "alien" economics of consumerism and how a smart kid can find solutions to problems entrenched management have made for themselves...Unfortunately, I felt Eggleton undercut these strengths with an over reliance on potty and drug humor...."
-- Tales of the Talisman Magazine, Vol. 10, Issue 4, 7-17-15_


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollo now has 30 book reviews on Amazon, the vast majority posted by book reviewers or book critics, and has a 4.2 rating at this time.

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B007JDI508


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow made the front page of a magazine yesterday, not a magazine about books or even science fiction, but a magazine that has an Arts & Entertainment section along with sections on technology, leisure, science and which had Veteran's Day coverage. The book cover and a blurb was followed by a link to the book review that prompted Rarity from the Hollow to have been awarded a Gold Medal by Awesome Indies last Friday. Check out the very cool magazine:

http://paper.li/Derek_Haines&#8230;


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Ebook Giveaway & Interview: Robert Eggleton, Author of Rarity From The Hollow

For the next couple of weeks, you are eligible to enter a raffle to win a free copy of Rarity from the Hollow -- an adult literary science fiction novel, not for the prudish, faint of heart or easily offended. Just go to the site to enter:

http://dabofdarkness.com/2015/12/30/ebook-giveaway-interview-robert-eggleton-author-of-rarity-from-the-hollow/

*
<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann> 
*


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow was listed as one of the best books read in 2015 by a Bulgarian book reviewer:

"Since this is the last book I read before writing this article, I had little time to contemplate it deeply, but it was more than enough. 'Rarity from the Hollow' was surely one of the best novels I read this year. This has not only helped by its captivating story, but by its philosophy and view on the 'normal' life of a child that's had problems in the family -- problems that none of us would want to face. And that's what makes it beautiful."

"Read my review of 'Rarity from the Hollow' right here!"

http://codices.info/2015/12/top-5-for-2015-ventsi/

If you haven't entered the raffle for a free copy posted above, it's still going on. Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

A January Spotlight on Rarity From the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction novel that is not for the faint of heart. Excerpts from book reviews:

http://indiescififantasy.com/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

On January 20, 2016, Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction novel was awarded a second Gold Medal. The first one was awarded by Awesome Indies on Novemer 6, 2015. I've shared this link before. This second one was awarded by Reader's Favorite:

https://readersfavorite.com/book-review/rarity-from-the-hollow

The novel is now in the process of republication and progress has been made on the second edition. A new cover is now on a new Amazon listing: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr= .

The most recent book review was published yesterday on Rebbie Reviews (excerpt):

"...The plot is really complex and in some places very dark and it keeps you wanting to turn pages, I've found myself almost missing bus stops and coming close to hypothermia in the bath tub when reading this book because I was promising myself I'd stop at the next chapter and then carrying on regardless...." https://rebbiereviews.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/rarity-from-the-hollow-robert-eggleton/

Neither of the above reviews are on Amazon or Goodreads as not all book reviewers / critics of the novel have been participants in programs that are affiliated with book sales. There is a link at the bottom of the author interview on the Rebbie Reviews blog that leads to an earlier book review of Rarity from the Hollow that you won't find on sales sites, as well. This one is the only book review to mention that Metallica is the feature band in the story, and is a fun book review to read, written by a long-standing and prominent book critic of science fiction novels, Barry Hunter.

On 1-17-16, a book reviewer in the U.K. joined the movement to introduce Lacy Dawn Adventures to the world by posting a Spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow: http://jeanzbookreadnreview.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/promotional-spotlight-rarity-from.html

On 1-19-16, a book reviewer in the U.S. became the most recent member of the team by posting an absolutely beautiful spotlight with a brief synopsis of the novel: http://hauntedgravebooks.blogspot.com/2016/01/spotlight-post-rarity-from-hollow-by.html

On 1-22-16 an Affiliate of Fantasy Fan Federation, an international organization that has been around since the 1940s and that holds an annual fantasy fiction contest, posted his review of Rarity from the Hollow on Amazon (excerpt):

"...Rarity From the Hollow begins with some rough stuff, hard to read, involving child neglect and child abuse. But it soon turns the corner to satire, parody, and farce, partaking a little of the whimsical and nonsensical humor of Roger Zelazny or even Ron Goulart...."

Also on 1-22-16, a poem based on the novel, "Our Real Warmth" SF Version, won 1st Place, Poetry, in the international Willy Con and WSC SF & F Club annual competition: http://wildcat.wsc.edu/clubs/willycon/zine/

Later today, a new and very detailed author interview is supposed to be published on a blog, the newest member of the movement to introduce Lacy Dawn Adventures to the world. I'll update you about this after it is released. I've updated the Lacy Dawn Adventures website some, but it needs a lot more work: http://www.lacydawnadventures.com The Lacy Dawn Adventures Facebook page stays current, but only shows the most recent entries: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/?ref=hl

If someone wants to help with this project, please contact me by messaging me on Facebook or by my personal email, a direct link is on the website. If you remember, author proceeds have been donated to child abuse prevention, so it's a good cause.

Oh, and Stoners Against Child Abuse, a related project, has had a bunch of tweets in support of the concept of designating tax revenue from the legalization of marijuana sales to child abuse prevention as states enact legislation -- likes and retweets. The designation of Lottery revenue to senior services has been highly successful and it would be a natural fit for marijuana taxes to go to child abuse prevention. A wild book review of Rarity from the Hollow with a comment section to show your support is at: https://ghbooks.wordpress.com/2015/06/13/rarity-from-the-hollow-is-rare-indeed/ More significantly, if you and your friends would write to state legislators in your home states, this grassroots concept will grow.

Thanks for reading this long post. Take care.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Excerpt of Most Recent Five Stars Review -- Go Out of Your Comfort Zone

"...You'll either like it or you won't but it's worth trying books out anyway. One thing I've learned during my time blogging is that books can surprise you. When I started this book, I wanted to hate it. I wanted to hate it for no other reason than I disliked Lacy Dawn's name! That's how fickle we can be. I've read horror books which I've hated, when that's the main genre I'd say I like, I've read erotica books where the plot has blown other books out of the water.. you can't label everything. Just try something new, something out of your comfort zone.. something like this!
Lacy Dawn is an 11 year old girl living in The Hollow in West Virginia, she's living in poverty and dealing with domestic abuse, and she's asked to save the universe.. and it's actually really good.

There's really not much else I can say, not for fear of spoiling the plot.. but for knowing where to start.
I enjoyed this book, and I hope there will be more Adventures to come!

As well as being lucky enough to get this book for review purposes, Mr Eggleton has agreed to answer some questions about the book...."

https://rebbiereviews.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/rarity-from-the-hollow-robert-eggleton/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

2-16-16 Rarity from the Hollow Update and Announcement - A Giveaway!

If you don't yet have a copy of Rarity from the Hollow, a giveaway is scheduled for this Sunday. The host is from Egypt! Since 2006, she has been the Editor of the poetry and creative writing magazine, The Muse, and is the Editor-in-Chief of HR Revolution Middle East Magazine. Pretty cool, huh? I'll share the link later and good luck in the drawing. Please share with your friends.

Last night, a new spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow, with a detailed author interview was published on a blog, but it was so late that I decided to hold off on sharing it until today: http://inkedbrownies.com/2016/02/15/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/.

Plus, I felt a little discouraged, so I went to bed earlier than usual last night The novel received another glowing book review, one that compared Rarity to L. Frank Baum, Wizard of Oz (with a little Cheech and Chong style marijuana smoking, but the reviewer was Dutch so that was cool). Except. The review only rated the novel with three stars. Bummer. Then, I discovered that this reviewer rated Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse with only two stars, so&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Plus, she said in the review that she was from a wealthy family and the rating made a little more sense after I thought about it. I mean, the text of the review was glowing&#8230;I hate how star ratings have so much influence on whether one even reads reviews - I do it, as well - scan for top rated products without bothering to read the entire review. Sometimes&#8230;.

I submitted another short Lacy Dawn Adventure to a magazine last night. Personally, I have mixed feelings about this story, but it's hard to assess one's own work. I'll keep you informed.

A very detailed interview that focused on how a science fiction novel helps to prevent child abuse was published on 2-12-16: http://www.lindseywinsemius.com/blog/writing-for-a-cause-robert-eggletons-story

There's a lot more news since I last posted, but that's it from off the top. Take care everybody and keep on writing!

Don't forget to like: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Win a free copy of Rarity from the Hollow!

Check out this amazing book blog from Egypt and enter to win.

http://nadanessinmotion.blogspot.com/2016/02/giveaway-for-rarity-from-hollow-by.html?spref=tw


----------



## maeganalexandriaauthor (Feb 23, 2016)

This definitely looks interesting. Gonna check it out! Keep up the good work!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Maegan,

I appreciate your reply and would appreciate any help that you would give me in the form of advice or information. I'm a retired children's psychotherapist, new to fiction. Rarity from the Hollow is a traditional small press publication, which, of course, means that I'm responsible for its promotion. I'm a total novice, but the novel has has some success. Something about it has now appeared on over eighty blogs or magazines worldwide, in twelve different countries including all over the U.S. and the U.K., Finland, Mexico, Bulgaria, Belgium, South Africa, Uruguay, India, Taiwan, Australia, and Canada. The giveaway that you responded to is being hosted by a Book Editor who has a blog in Egypt.

After I told KBoard members about the contest, it was announced on the front page of an online newsletter: http://paper.li/Indie__Authors/1309050378?edition_id=9c5514d0-d954-11e5-89c3-0cc47a0d15fd ; and a new spotlight was published on a blog from Arizona: http://www.tmbacorbett.com/2016/02/book-spotlight-rarity-from-hollow-by.html .

I'm looking for more free self-promotional opportunities and if you have recommendations they would be appreciated. I've never spent any money on promotions, not that I'm against it. Even though I've got a lot to be proud of having worked for over forty years as a child advocate, I never made much money at it. Now that I'm retired, there is even less money for paid promotions. So, I'll pass on those types of recommendations if you have any, but, thank you anyway. I've declined to act on several of what sounded like good deals already, if I would have had more money.

Thanks again and good luck in the contest to win a free copy of Rarity from the Hollow! I take everybody's advice very seriously, so if you or anybody else who reads this post has any recommendations on how to promote this project given my financial limitations, please help. If you've read the thread, you know that over half of author proceeds have been donated to child abuse prevention, so its a humanitarian cause, as well as you being a nice person. I hope to get a little return in the future so that I can invest in some low cost promotions and I'll be much more receptive to that type of recommendation in the future.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

When you send out book review requests, do you look for expressions of religious beliefs or affiliations on the blogs? Of course, you look for reviewing interests by genre, which can be a matter of trying to fit into one when your book bends genres. Some book bloggers will make statements in their policies about profanity and sex, and those can be helpful unless your work is on a margin -- a little bit but is it too much for the reviewer?

Recently, I mistakenly sent a review request to a teenager. I didn't know that she was a teen, and her policy included the review of adult novels. Since _Rarity from the Hollow_ is adult literary science fiction, not for the prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended, I feel fortunate that this teen book reviewer was so receptive. Aldana joined in the project to raise funds for the prevention of child abuse by promoting _Rarity from the Hollow_ on her blog with a spotlight: https://perfectioninbooks.wordpress.com/2016/02/17/rarity-from-the-hollow-book-spotlight/ When I shared the news about this post with friends on _Facebook,_ I commented: "Do you remember when we, as teens, marched in the streets, proud and idealistic, to put an end to that ridiculous war. Personally, I haven't changed all that much. Have you? I still believe that there is the power in youth to change their worlds. I hope that a lot of kids check out Aldana's blog and are influenced by her interest in such an important issue." https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

More recently, _Rarity from the Hollow_ received a three star book review that read like a five star review until the very end of it. The blogger didn't use stars until it appeared on _Goodreads_ and I was surprised when I read it there. It appears that the blogger's personal religious views and an interpretation of my story were in conflict. Following are the highlights and there are no negatives other than those included below:

"&#8230;Truthfully, I'm interested in the psychology behind abuse and how it affects the abuser and the victim. In this case, I believe that Lacy Dawn's father felt regret and loathed himself each time he switched Lacy Dawn and her mom. From the beginning, I find that Lacy Dawn is a very strong and brave girl, able to stand up to her father for the sake of helping her mother. She grew up before her time and she was fine with it until her adolescence years&#8230;. The way the book ends was quite unexpected and a little funny at the same time&#8230;. I agree with the author's mindset that sex should wait until after marriage which sadly, is not something everyone holds on to this days&#8230;. If there is anything I didn't especially liked in the book was the mention of Jesus as a name randomly created by aliens to be thrown into human lives. When I read that part, I felt that God isn't being taken seriously and I was disappointed with that thought. Other than that, I rather enjoyed this wacky story which is analogous to a roller coaster ride." https://rainbowofbooks.wordpress.com/2016/03/01/book-review-rarity-from-the-hollow/

On first read, I thought that maybe this book reviewer was Muslim. So, I looked closer and found that she had reviewed some Christian books. After I thought about her statement that God wasn't taken seriously in my story, I think that I figured out why she said that. One of the characters, a pot selling neighbor, is in the middle of the manic phase of a Bipolar Disorder episode and Lacy Dawn tells him that, "...Jesus is everybody's friend, not just humans...." I had intended this to mean that God is all powerful, including all sentient life in the universe, and it was a reassurance by Lacy Dawn used to calm down the neighbor -- a comforting statement.

Personally, I think that I'm going to look a little closer at blog contents before sending review requests in the future. I'll continue to send them to book reviewers of all religions, agnostics, atheists.... But, I may tailor the content of my book review requests to acknowledge any content of _Rarity from the Hollow_ which could trigger a reaction based on religious beliefs -- just a thought.

One aspect of the above review which I think was super cool concerned the mention that Lacy Dawn decided to wait until after she was married before having sex for the first time -- a traditional family value. This was the first book reviewer which hit that nail flat on the head. Some reviewers have missed that part of the story all together. A couple have even questioned the relationship between Lacy Dawn occupying the body of an eleven year old girl and an android with more adult-like male characteristics, even though Lacy Dawn is actually hundreds of thousands of years old and has been schooled in all human subjects, including biology, and the fact that the android is genderless, not even a little bump. So, this reviewer's sensitivity to these matters paid off in that respect.

Ideally, all book reviewers would rise above their own personal and religious beliefs when performing reviews -- temporarily adopt the cultural values of the characters while reading the stories. That's what I do when I'm reviewing a book. Since suspension of personal values would be difficult and not likely to occur in most cases, I wanted to share a little food for thought when we are reading or writing book reviews.

Take care and good luck.

BTW, why do quotation marks and apostrophes show up as question marks when you post?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

robert eggleton said:


> When you send out book review requests, do you look for expressions of religious beliefs or affiliations on the blogs? Of course, you look for reviewing interests by genre, which can be a matter of trying to fit into one when your book bends genres. Some book bloggers will make statements in their policies about profanity and sex, and those can be helpful unless your work is on a margin -- a little bit but is it too much for the reviewer?


Yes, so I know to avoid them. I don't bother querying any blogger who has a lot of noticeable religiousness on their blog or in their review policies as I am going to just presume they prefer heavy faith stories and that mine are unlikely to be for them. I also avoid any bloggers who appear to have issues with LGBT content, or who have policies against books with sex, profanity, underage sex, and so forth. I'll also usually skip any that say they don't want erotica or erotic content since I take that as another way of saying they don't want books with sex, only fade to black at most. In the absence of clues in the review policies, I'll usually skim some of their other reviews to see if they tend to have issues with specific kinds of content or, if I decide to submit for a review, I'll make sure to mention in my query that "this novel does contain X" and then leave it to them to decline if it isn't their cup of tea.



robert eggleton said:


> BTW, why do quotation marks and apostrophes show up as question marks when you post?


The way the forum is encoded, it can't interpret smart quotes so they show as symbols or question marks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow, Adult Literary Science Fiction

Excerpt of Author Interview at https://rainbowofbooks.wordpress.com/2016/03/12/rarity-from-the-hollow-author-spotlight-and-author-interview/

".......Can you give us a brief introduction to child abuse?

Child maltreatment is a world-wide phenomenon without clear definition. What one person believes to have been abusive, another may consider as appropriate child discipline, and these views may be influenced by cultures, societal norms, or religions. While prevalence rate is difficult to come up with, approximately one quarter of all adults believe that they were maltreated as children - physically, sexually, psychologically&#8230;.

Many jurisdictions have enacted laws to protect children and sanctions that punish offenders. "On an international level, The United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child (CRC) was formed in 1989, and (ironically) the U.S. and Somalia are the only two of the now 194 member countries that have failed to ratify the CRC's treaty regarding children's human rights internationally." http://www.hg.org/children-rights.html

There are many predisposing factors theorized to contribute to child maltreatment - poverty, mental illness or substance abuse by the parent&#8230; - any many similar correlates to societal ills caused by child maltreatment - crime, dependency, mental illness&#8230;.

Let me illustrate the complexity of this huge social problem by talking about my novel. Most readers of Rarity from the Hollow have found that Lacy Dawn, the protagonist, is an abused child. I think so, as well.

Dwayne, Lacy's father, is a disabled Veteran suffering from PTSD and who has night terrors and rages during which he switches Lacy and her mother, sometimes leaving scars. Within the story, however, all characters believe that Dwayne is exercising "spare the rod and spoil the child" type of discipline based on Biblical interpretation, and is well within his role as a good father and husband.

Before I go any farther and give your readers the impression that Rarity from the Hollow is a depressing story, it's not. One of several book review found when awarding the novel the first of two Gold Medals: "&#8230;The author has managed to do what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse, and written about them with tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them&#8230;Eggleton sucks you into the Hollow, dunks you in the creek, rolls you in the mud, and splays you in the sun to dry off. Tucked between the folds of humor are some profound observations on human nature and modern society that you have to read to appreciate&#8230;it's a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." http://awesomeindies.net/ai-approved-review-of-rarity-from-the-holly-by-robert-eggleton/........."

Check out the interview for a perspective on how a science fiction novel sensitizes readers to the huge social problem of child maltreatment, including practical recommendations on how you can help prevent child abuse.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Please see the following excerpt and visit the blog if interested in reading the article:

Politics in science fiction has a very long history. Perhaps not the first, published in 1895, The Time Machine by H.G. Wells addressed social class issues, similar to how, especially, the Bernie Sanders campaign has been addressing them in the real-life U.S Presidential Primaries of today. Over the years, many utopian and dystopian societies have been created in speculative fiction literature. Tremendously amplified in this election by technology, utopian and dystopian visions of America's future are being projected by Democrats and Republicans to market their campaigns.

http://www.thebookcarousel.co.uk/2016/04/guest-post-mr-prump-is-not-donald-trump.html?spref=tw


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks again to those who helped finalize a blurb for the 2016 republication of _Rarity from the Hollow_. Dog Horn Publishing has reported that the line edit for this edition is almost finished.

	Lacy Dawn's father relives the Gulf War, her mother's teeth are rotting out, and her best friend is murdered by the meanest daddy on Earth. Life in The Hollow isn't great. But Lacy has one advantage -- she's been befriended by a semi-organic, semi-robot who works with her to cure her parents. He wants something in exchange, though. It's up to her to save the Universe.

Will Lacy Dawn's predisposition, education, and magic be enough for her to save the Universe, Earth, and, most importantly, protect her own family?

_Rarity from the Hollow_ is adult literary science fiction filled with tragedy, comedy and satire. It is a children's story for adults, not for the prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended.

_Rarity from the Hollow_ has now appeared on over ninety blogs or magazines worldwide, in twenty different countries including all over the U.S. and the U.K., Finland, Mexico, Bulgaria, Belgium, South Africa, Croatia, Uruguay, India, Taiwan, Australia, Nigeria, Egypt, Malaysia, Canada, Vietnam, Portugal, The Netherlands, and Sweden. The project has grown into a world-wide movement to sensitize people about child maltreatment through a satiric and comical science fiction adventure.

To win a copy of the original version, visit: http://reviews.flylef.com/

To read about how and why _Rarity from the Hollow_ helps to prevent child maltreatment, check out: http://booksthething.com/2016/03/25/robert-eggleton-guest-post/

For project updates, visit and like the Lacy Dawn Adventures page on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

If you have any questions or want additional info, reply to this post and I will respond asap.

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

4-22-16 Article about Rarity from the Hollow, A Satiric Science Fiction Novel

"&#8230;Should you be interested in the current Presidential elections, I highly recommend giving this a read! (It is NOT political propaganda)." - Paige, an eighteen year old book blogger from the U.K.

Excerpt of the article:

"&#8230;In the story, the central planet of the universe is a giant shopping mall - Shptiludrp (Shop Until You Drop). It is where universal governance is located. The surface of the planet is managed by Mr. Prump, an extreme capitalist who oversees consumerism as a means of determining the fate of all other planets in the universe. Planets found ineligible for continued existence face mineral extraction exploitation - Shrinkage. No, Mr. Prump does not have orange hair and any similarity between this character and Donald Trump is purely coincidental. Oh, by the way, Mr. Prump is a highly evolved cockroach, an Orwellian take-off similar to Animal Farm, a novel that once was required reading in public schools.

Mr. Prump has a brother, Mr. Rump, who lives in and manages the sewers of Shptiludrp under a socialistic structure. Any similarity between this character and Bernie Sanders is purely coincidental, even though one of the major crops produced by the workers under socialism is the best marijuana buds in the universe. A long-standing family feud between the brothers has prevented them talking to each other for thousands, well, for a very long time&#8230;."

To read the article in its entirety, visit Paige's fantastic book blog at: http://www.thebookcarousel.co.uk/2016/04/guest-post-mr-prump-is-not-donald-trump.html?spref=tw

Project updates at: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Purchase at: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44 or http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

5-11-16 New Spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow by a mature teen, one of many kids around the world involved with social issues and who believe that fiction can invigorate progress toward prevention of child maltreatment:

https://1800books.wordpress.com/2016/04/01/spotlight-rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/

Meet Ibukun, goes by Janey, from Nigeria, and who shares an excerpt of this novel about Appalachia, a metaphor of a world-wide concern: "&#8230esignated to be consolidated, the school received little maintenance except to reduce liability&#8230;."

Rarity from the Hollow has now appeared on over one-hundred and twenty blogs or magazines worldwide, in twenty-two different countries including all over the U.S. and the U.K., Finland, Mexico, Bulgaria, Belgium, South Africa, Croatia, Uruguay, India, Taiwan, Australia, Egypt, Malaysia, Canada, Vietnam, Portugal, The Netherlands, Sweden, Germany, Nigeria, and Israel. The project has grown into a world-wide movement to sensitize people about child maltreatment through a satiric and comical science fiction adventure.

You can buy Rarity from the Hollow a lot of places if you want to help out. Here's the Amazon link, just because it's the most popular:

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

If you want to support a traditional small press in this conglomerate marketplace: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow

Please visit and like Lacy Dawn Adventures on Facebook for project updates:

https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Stop by and visit to say hello to David Spell of The Scary Review, an amazing book blog.

David posted an absolutely beautiful spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow which includes Editorial Reviews that Adam Lowe of Dog Horn Publishing will have posted on the several online bookstores that have been selling the novel. David is from Michigan and is a highly experienced book reviewer. Rarity from the Hollow has finally gotten to the top of his popular To Be Reviewed list. Please keep your fingers crossed that he likes it.

What could be more horrific than child abuse?

https://thescaryreviews.com/news-guest-posts/guest-post-rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/

5-21-16, today, the Lacy Dawn Adventures page on Facebook exceeded five hundred likes! Thanks, everybody: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

The Amazon purchase link is: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44 . If you prefer a different store, this novel is available everywhere, including the bookstore in your home community.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

6-10-16

Amazon Book Reviewer Found:

"...Reminiscent of the works of Vonnegut as well as the 60s and 70s, there is a satirical tone about this small piece of society including drugs, bootlegging, sexuality, child abuse, post war PTSD, and dysfunctional families. The ending is a bit of a surprise - ironic to say the least. This was a pleasant change from my usual lighter fare reading. Although there is no graphic sexuality, the references to sexual molestation, abuse, and out-of-control erections limit the appropriate audience to adults.

I received a copy of this book in exchange for an honest review."

http://www.amazon.com/review/RGOPP6JDUUGU8


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Great review to invigorate a discouraged self-promoter (excerpt):

6-18-16	"...The best thing about 'Rarity is the writing. It feels timeless, classic and mature in a way that would ensure its longevity if more people knew about it. I would even say it could be read in a college setting both for the craft itself and its unique brand of storytelling. The premise was brilliant and brought a distinctive approach to the adult-fairytale/modern-retelling sub-genre..." -- http://tabbyafae.com/rarity-hollow-robert-eggleton/

Lacy Dawn's father relives the Gulf War, her mother's teeth are rotting out, and her best friend is murdered by the meanest daddy on Earth. Life in The Hollow isn't great. But Lacy has one advantage -- she's been befriended by a semi-organic, semi-robot who works with her to cure her parents. He wants something in exchange, though. It's up to her to save the Universe.

Will Lacy Dawn's predisposition, education, and magic be enough for her to save the Universe, Earth, and, most importantly, protect her own family?

Rarity from the Hollow is adult literary science fiction filled with tragedy, comedy and satire. It is a children's story for adults, not for the prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended.

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow! Rarity from the Hollow, a double Gold Medal winning adult literary science fiction novel, was the lead story in an online newspaper today, with a sidebar button for purchase from Amazon.

Please check it out: http://paper.li/ReadingDiva3/1318623808?edition_id=1dbfcca0-3ddb-11e6-bfc9-0cc47a0d1609

Please see and consider liking the Lacy Dawn Adventure Facebook page for project updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Adam Beyonce Lowe has been working hard on release of the second edition. He owns Dog Horn Publishing, a traditional small press in Leeds, and it just released what looks like a powerful book about money, class, and homophobia. Please check it out. I'm sure going to! See the Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/DogHornUK/posts/1069671306419258?notif_t=like&notif_id=1467220733657843

Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

7-12-16 Coming Soon: 2nd Edition of Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction novel.

There's still time to get a copy of the original, uncut version. Stop by Tif's blog for more info. You will find an article, "Fiction that Promotes Social Justice Solutions." She is best known for her hard work on the recurring Books Expo America, and if you didn't keep up with this huge 2016 event, you can also catch up with the most important happenings on her blog here:

http://www.armchairbea.com/2016/05/guest-article-fiction-that-promotes.html

For project updates about Rarity from the Hollow, please visit and consider liking: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

To get a copy of the uncut version, here's one place:

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

Thanks for your support!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Guest Article: "Saving the Universe" Excerpt:

"&#8230;Other common techniques that some authors have used to a create powerful female protagonist has been to combine intelligence with irresistible sex appeal or the use of sexuality as a weapon, sometimes represented in film and video games, i.e. the James Bonds. Some supporters of feminist fiction have objected. Mic.com&#8230;."

Please check out the article in entirely here: http://chapterbreak.net/2016/05/16/guest-post-robert-eggleton-saving-universe/

Rarity from the Hollow, is a Gold Medal adult literary science fiction novel, not for the faint of heart. Get the original, uncut version today: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

The second edition is coming soon. Watch for updates at: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Thanks for your support: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

8-3-16. Please check out this beautiful spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow, a double Gold Medal winning adult literary SciFi novel. The spotlight was published by Leah from The Philippines on her book blog, White Sky Project. Leah is an advocate for fantasy and science fiction stories which feature strong female characters. Comments are welcomed on her blog.

"Quirky, profane, disturbing&#8230; In the space between a few lines we go from hardscrabble realism to pure sci-fi/fantasy. It's quite a trip." - Evelyn Somers, The Missouri Review

http://www.whiteskyproject.com/2016/05/spotlight-rarity-from-the-hollow-robert-eggleton.html

The second edition of Rarity from the Hollow is scheduled for release on September 30, 2016. Watch for updates at: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ There's still time to get a copy of the original, uncut first edition of Rarity from the Hollow. If you are not prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended, here's the Amazon link. It's available for order anyplace that books can be bought, including your local bookstore. If you want to support a great small press, please consider buying it directly from the publisher: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow If you are affiliated with child protective services, half of author proceeds have been donated to a nonprofit agency near my home for that purpose, please ask for a discount. Adam, the editor, is very cool.

Thanks for your support.

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Following are a recommended publisher’s blurb and book review blurbs for the back cover of the second edition of Rarity from the Hollow (paperback format) due for release on September 30, 2016 by Dog Horn Publishing. Your comments would be appreciated. 

Lacy Dawn's father relives the Gulf War, her mother's teeth are rotting out, and her best friend is murdered by the meanest daddy on Earth. Life in the hollow is hard. But she has one advantage -- an android was inserted into her life and is working with her to cure her parents. But, he wants something in exchange. It's up to her to save the Universe. Lacy Dawn doesn't mind saving the universe, but her family and friends come first.

Rarity from the Hollow is adult literary science fiction filled with tragedy, comedy and satire. 

“The most enjoyable science fiction novel I have read in years.” 
—Temple Emmet Williams, Author, former editor for Reader’s Digest 


“Quirky, profane, disturbing… In the space between a few lines we go from hardscrabble realism to pure sci-fi/fantasy. It’s quite a trip.” 
—	Evelyn Somers, The Missouri Review 

. "…a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy…what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse…tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them…profound…a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." -- Awesome Indies (Gold Medal)

“…sneaks up you and, before you know it, you are either laughing like crazy or crying in despair, but the one thing you won’t be is unmoved…a brilliant writer.” --Readers’ Favorite (Gold Medal)

“Rarity from the Hollow is an original and interesting, naughty story of a backwoods girl, who saves the Universe, in her fashion. Not for the prudish.” —Piers Anthony, New York Times bestselling author 

“…Good satire is hard to find and science fiction satire is even harder to find.” -- The Baryon Review

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Never before posted review of Rarity from the Hollow: "&#8230;It made me ask questions. As much as I didn't like certain elements and others made me uncomfortable, this novel presented me with some interesting questions that I'm still pondering. What literary and plot elements work when discussing difficult topics in science-fiction? What elements don't? Why is that? What do we expect from protagonists in bad situations, especially children? Are those expectations fair? Are there limits on who gets redemption arcs? What does that mean for how we view unkind, even abusive, people in real life? What really makes a fairytale "adult?" Is it merely facing darker, grittier events, or is it the themes behind them? The fact that I was constantly questioning myself as both a consumer and producer of fiction as I read is what really makes me want to suggest this book. If you like challenging books, questions, and a bit of zaniness, Rarity from the Hollow is definitely worth a read&#8230;." -- Tay Loroi https://cheapreads.wordpress.com/2016/06/

The second edition of Rarity from the Hollow is scheduled for release on September 30, 2016. Please consider visiting and liking the updates at: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ There's still time to get a copy of the original, uncut first edition. If you are not prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended, here's the Amazon link. It's available for order anyplace that books can be bought, including your local bookstore. If you want to support a great small press, please consider buying it directly from the publisher: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow The Amazon link is: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44 As the author, I prefer the second edition because it challenges fewer comfort zones and flows much better, but that's a matter of taste in reading.

If you are affiliated with child protective services, author proceeds have been donated to a nonprofit agency in my home for that purpose, please ask for a discount. Child maltreatment is a world-wide social problem of utmost concern. Adam Beyonce Lowe, the editor, is very cool and will work with you on a discounted copy. But don't think that this book is soooooooooooo serious - "it's a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." Gold Medal: http://awesomeindies.net/ai-approved-review-of-rarity-from-the-holly-by-robert-eggleton/ Thanks for your support.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

9-21-16 Never before posted author interview about Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction novel: http://www.compulsivereader.com/2016/06/14/an-interview-with-robert-eggleton/

Lacy Dawn's father relives the Gulf War, her mother's teeth are rotting out, and her best friend is murdered by the meanest daddy on Earth. Life in the hollow is hard. She has one advantage -- an android was inserted into her life and is working with her to cure her parents. But, he wants something in exchange. It's up to her to save the Universe. Lacy Dawn doesn't mind saving the universe, but her family and friends come first.

Rarity from the Hollow is adult literary science fiction filled with tragedy, comedy and satire. The second edition is scheduled for release on September 30, 2016.

"The most enjoyable science fiction novel I have read in years." 
-Temple Emmet Williams, Author, former editor for Reader's Digest

"Quirky, profane, disturbing&#8230; In the space between a few lines we go from hardscrabble realism to pure sci-fi/fantasy. It's quite a trip." 
-	Evelyn Somers, The Missouri Review

. "&#8230;a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy&#8230;what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse&#8230;tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them&#8230;profound&#8230;a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." -- Awesome Indies (Gold Medal)

"&#8230;sneaks up you and, before you know it, you are either laughing like crazy or crying in despair, but the one thing you won't be is unmoved&#8230;a brilliant writer." --Readers' Favorite (Gold Medal)

"Rarity from the Hollow is an original and interesting story of a backwoods girl who saves the Universe in her fashion. Not for the prudish." -Piers Anthony, New York Times bestselling author

. "&#8230;Good satire is hard to find and science fiction satire is even harder to find." -- The Baryon Review

Please consider visiting and liking the updates at: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ There's still time to get a copy of the original, uncut first edition. If you are not prudish, faint of heart, or easily offended, here's the Amazon link. It's available for order anyplace that books can be bought, including your local bookstore. If you want to support a great small press, please consider buying it directly from the publisher: http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow The Amazon link is: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44 As the author, I prefer the second edition because it challenges fewer comfort zones and flows much better, but that's a matter of taste in reading.

Thanks!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Horrifically Comic for Halloween

How Not to Escape from a Mental Institution

Shelly and Faith had become the best of friends. They were inmates of a children's mental health institution on Earth, the planet with the highest sentient incarceration rate in the universe.

One day, when staff was busy with gossip while smoking cigarettes during an outdoor recreation period, the girls made a run for it - escape by going under the chain link fence, a low spot in the ground caused by a neglected drainage line.

They made it to the country club that adjoined the institution's property. While walking past its swimming pool, Shelly suddenly jumped into the deep end. She sank to the bottom of the pool and stayed there.

Faith jumped in to save her. She swam to the bottom and pulled Shelly out. Five minutes later, Security escorted them back to the institution.

The next day, when the Director of Psychiatry became aware of Faith's heroic act, he ordered that she be brought to his office.

"Faith, I have good news and bad news," he began after she had been seated. "The good news is that you are discharged from this institution. You rationally responded to a crisis by jumping into the pool and saving Shelly's life. I have concluded that your act displayed sound mindedness."

Faith smiled her approval.

"The bad news, " the doctor continued, "is that Shelly hung herself in the bathroom with her shoestring right after you saved her. I'm so sorry, but she's dead."

"She didn't commit suicide," Faith said. "I put her there to dry. Can I go home today?"

Please visit and consider liking: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Purchase link for first edition: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

Watch for upcoming release of second edition by Dog Horn Publishing


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

On October 25, 2016, "I Found God in Cyberspace," a satiric essay written by Lacy Dawn, the protagonist of Rarity from the Hollow, will be published on a great book blog. 

This essay addresses an aspiring author’s moderate success in our ever-changing world of literature as affected by technology. It covers a period of time when eBooks were not yet accepted as “real” books and self-publishing was vain. Established forces blocked access to the literary marketplace and helped defend against intrusions, curbing free expression and controlling social interactions. Yes, it was a time before Facebook! 

Watch for upcoming release of the 2nd Edition of the novel by Dog Horn Publishing, owned by Adam Beyonce Lowe.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

10-26-16 "Rarity from the Hollow written by Robert Eggleton, to be fully honest, was much more than expected and a great read - semi-autobiographical literary work full of beautiful and ugly things, adventure, romance, pain and humor.

Lacy Dawn, a young girl from West Virginia, is a very intelligent 11 years old girl who is living a nightmare of life. Surrounded with poverty and parents that are abusing and neglecting her, Lacy can be happy that she is still alive. Lacy's father, a Gulf War veteran suffering from PTSD, is beating Lacy and her mother, an under-educated woman unable to protect her child.

Lacy Dawn is going to meet an unusual creature - an android called DotCom, who will inform her that it is up to Lacy to save the entire universe. Lacy Dawn, together with her friends and family will embark on the journey trying to discover what is endangering the universe and is there a way how to deal with it&#8230;

The author, in the beginning of his book, introduces reader to the hyper realistic world - what comes next is the story combined of several genres' motives, with lot of humor, science fiction elements, with few twists and turns making 'Rarity From the Hollow' a very appealing read for various readers.

On the other hand, it should be clearly said, this is not a book that everyone will love, mainly because of its beginning that will be too painful for some to read. My recommendation for parents is not to encourage children reading of this book, because of some disturbing scenes and events that could be difficult to bear even for adult reader.

Eggleton offers very good pace, keeping the reader occupied through whole of its duration succeeding from the start to deliver an exciting story, well-crafted characters put into well-conceived world. Therefore, his book can be recommended to the fans of SF, drama and suspense genre that are searching for something to read from the skillful author, still unknown.

I was given a copy of this book by the author for the purpose of unbiased review, while all the presented information is based&#8230;." - Helpful Advice, Amazon Vine Reviewer

The new and improved second edition is now available on Lulu as a paperback, soon to be released in all formats to all book outlets. http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html

If you go to the Lulu page to check it out, please help this project by clicking the "Like" button on the right. Author proceeds support the prevention of child abuse.

A link to a satirical essay that was published by a great book blogger, I Found God in Cyberspace, and which describes the history of this project will be published soon.

Updates posted on https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ . Please also consider visiting and liking that page.

Thanks, Everybody.

http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

11-9-16 Five Star Book Review of Rarity from the Hollow: "This is a very unusual book. Its setting is a West Virginia hollow, peopled by weeds and trees, dogs, raccoons, poverty, ignorance, broken families, ghosts... and a young girl, Lacy Dawn, who tries to make life better for everyone, with the help of a strange friend, a traveler through time and space. I found "Rarity from the Hollow" to be difficult, funny, terribly sad, absolutely true, and extremely well told. It should be the winner of literary prizes. Because its reputation isn't backed by big publishers and important reviewers, it will win those prizes only if it's very lucky -- a possibility I can't discount. I congratulate Robert Eggleton on the talent, vision, and fortitude that allowed him to get this story told and published. I won't soon forget Lacy Dawn and her adventures." -- Mary Thornburg, Award Winning Author

2nd Ed.: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html Please visit and like this page.

Please visit and consider liking: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

1st Ed.: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

12-1-16 Rarity from the Hollow, Publisher's Blurb Today:
Mr. Prump is NOT President-Elect Trump

"Robert Eggleton has penned a delicious article explaining the political elements of his book and the poetic licence he, as a satirist, has taken in creating his characters (including Mr. Prump and Mr. Rump):

Mr. Prump has a brother, Mr. Rump, who lives in and manages the sewers of Shptiludrp under a socialistic structure. Any similarity between this character and Bernie Sanders is purely coincidental, even though one of the major crops produced by the workers under socialism is the best marijuana buds in the universe. A long-standing family feud between the brothers has prevented them talking to each other for thousands, well, for a very long time."

http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/news/mr-prump-is-not-president-elect-trump 
Purchase link for paperback: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22927162.html
Updates posted @: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"Fictionalized Truths" - a 12-8-16 guest post about Rarity from the Hollow, a tragic, comedic, and satiric science fiction adventure.

Meet Rita, a U.K. book blogger who strives to give girls a voice, to empower girls by making it clear they have strength, including telling readers about works, for example, that raised awareness of issues surrounding young pregnancies in Guatemala. I am very proud that my article was accepted by "a site for girls like me who aspire to make a difference."

http://weavingpages.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/guest-post-fictionalised-truths-by.html

Best buy on paperback: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html

eBook: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44

Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/
Half of author proceeds have been and will continue to be donated to child abuse prevention: http://www.childhswv.org/

Thank you Adam Beyonce Lowe of Dog Horn Publishing for making this project possible.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

12-21-16 Coming Soon! Later this month, The Meanest Daddy on Earth will be published on a great book blog. This article covers prevalence data on child sexual abuse in America and Faith's resiliency. As some of you know, Faith is Lacy Dawn's best friend in Rarity from the Hollow, a tragic, comedic, and satiric science fiction adventure.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk
http://www.lulu.com/shop/http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22927162.html
http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow

-------------------
Rarity from the Hollow: 
A Lacy Dawn Adventure 
by Robert Eggleton
Review by Adicus Ryan Garton 
"Imagine "Wizard of Oz" and "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" smashed together and taking place in a hollow in the hills of West Virginia. Now you have an idea of what to expect when you sit down to read Rarity From the Hollow: A Lacy Dawn Adventure by Robert Eggleton.

This novel is an unabashed, unashamed exploration of the life of young Lacy Dawn, as she learns that she is the savior of the universe. The naked, genderless android, Dot-com, who lives in a ship in a cave, told her so. Add her abusive father, her weak-willed mother, a sexually-abused ghost for a best friend that was murdered by her own father, trees that talk to her, a dog that can communicate telepathically with cockroaches and so much more.

There is so much to this story, and its writing is so unblinkingly honest; Eggleton spares us nothing in his descriptions of her father beating her and her mother, the emotions that the mother and daughter go through, the dark creeping insanity that eats away at her Iraq-veteran father, and the life in general of people too poor, too uneducated to escape.

In part, it is a grueling exposition of what children endure when being physically and emotionally abused. Eggleton almost seems to suggest that the only way for a child to escape is to learn that she is the savior of the universe. Lacy Dawn is strong, tough, smart-all those attributes that any child should have-and she reminds us that children are survivors, adaptive and optimistic. Instead of giving us a story of escapism, Eggleton shows us a girl whose life follows her through the story.

But don't think you're going to be reading something harsh and brutal and tragic. This book is laugh-out-loud funny at times, satiric of almost everything it touches upon (some common themes are shopping, masturbation, welfare, growing and selling drugs, and the lives of cockroaches). The characters from the hollow and from the planet Shptiludrp (the Mall of the Universe) are funny almost to the point of tears.

I hate happy endings to stories that deal with any kind of oppression or abuse because they tend to suggest, "In this case, it worked out okay," and the reader walks away with the impression that the world is a better place (think of all those inner-city sports movies about black kids who win the big championship despite being addicted to crack). I thought for a long time that this book was an escapist fantasy, and when the fantasy broke, it was going to be tragic. No one wants to see a little girl go through heaven only to learn that hell awaits her at the end. And then when I realized that Eggleton was not writing an escapist fantasy, I worried that this happy ending effect was going to take place, making me not like the book, despite all its positive attributes. But when I realized that Lacy Dawn had to fix her life first before the story could progress, and that this was IMPOSSIBLE except by extraterrestrial means, and that Lacy Dawn carried her past with her as part of her instead of in spite of, it made the prospect of a happy ending much better.

It's absolutely fantastic, and the proceeds go to the Lacy Dawn Adventures project. It's like buying ice cream for charity-everybody wins."The second edition was released on November 3, 2016: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html. The eBook version was released on December 5, 2016: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"It is a Masterpiece." Book Review of Rarity from the Hollow by Roshini Shetty.

The following review was of the first edition:

"Pros: 'Rarity from the Hollow' by Robert Eggleton is a masterpiece! The author has to be given credit for his admirable imaginative skills. This unusual 'science fiction' novel doesn't conveniently fit into a suitable sub-genre, with elements of fantasy, adventure, unique love story and social issues.
The characterization of 'DotCom' is superb and the growing special bond between Lacy Dawn (Protagonist) and DotCom is something which surely takes the story to a different level. The initial story of 'Faith' till her death is very sad but as the story proceeds 'Faith' and 'Brownie' keeps us entertained with their humour quotient till the very end. The exciting experiences of the characters in 'Shptiludrp' is something to look out for. Optimism of Lacy Dawn is truly appreciated.

Cons: The social issues of child abuse, domestic violence and poverty have been ended absurdly with concentration on adventure in the latter part of the story."

The second edition was released on November 3, 2016: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html. The eBook version was released on December 5, 2016: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk. Based on Roshini's review, the story has a new closing that ties the early tragedy together with the subsequent comedy and satire much better.

Roshini is an Amazon book reviewer who lives in India. Her day job is as an MDS in Oral and Maxillofacial Pathology, Certified Forensic Odontologist, Certified Laser Dentist, and Researcher with patented innovations. In her evenings, she writes novels and flash fiction. http://roshinicshetty.wixsite.com/innovation-zone/about

A special thanks to Adam Beyonce Lowe of Dog Horn Publishing for making this project possible. He is working hard to ensure that author proceeds go to the prevention of child maltreatment in West Virginia, an impoverished state in the U.S. and a long way from Adam's home in the U.K. Child maltreatment is a huge social problem that affects all humans in every way measurable.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thursday, January 5, 2017 Spotlight: Rarity from the Hollow 
Note: I read this book in December of 2015. You can see my review here. When I originally wrote my review, I said the book was bizarre and really strange. It was certainly unique, but I'm afraid that bizarre might have been a strong word that could have possible scared some readers off. In fact, I meant it as a compliment. Rarity from the Hollow was a very good read and it stuck with me long after I read it. - Kayla http://www.kdhreviews.com/2017/01/spotlight-rarity-from-hollow.html

The new edition was released on November 3, 2016: http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22910478.html. The eBook version was released on December 5, 2016: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk. Kayla is reviewing it now and will publish an updated review shortly. It's much better.

Author proceeds are managed by Adam Beyonce Lowe of Dog Horn Publishing to support child abuse prevention efforts by: http //www.childhswv.org/. A listing of specific services can be found here: http://mountainrhinestones.blogspot.com/2015/06/review-giveaway-rarity-from-hollow-by.html.

Please consider liking the Lulu page above (it takes a sec for the button to load). And, please consider liking https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/. Thanks for your support!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Last week, a prominent book critic for the New York Review of science fiction requested a copy of Rarity from the Hollow to review. Then, on Saturday, 2-5-17, the president of the Science Fiction Writers Association requested a copy. Please keep your fingers crossed for this science fiction novel that donates funds to help to prevent child maltreatment. Thanks

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Political Allegory of Rarity from the Hollow, an Adult Social Science Fiction Novel: The original © on this novel was in 2006. The story predicted the rise of Donald Trump into political power. You would have to read it to find out how Lacy Dawn, the protagonist, convinced Mr. Rump (Bernie Sanders) to talk to Mr. Prump (Donald Trump), and how together they saved the universe. The political allegory includes pressing issues that America is fighting about today, including illegal immigration and the refuge crisis, extreme capitalism / consumerism, exploitation of underdeveloped territories, sexual harassment complaints, legalization of marijuana&#8230;. Mr. Prump was a projection of Donald Trump based on the TV show, The Apprentice. Part of the negotiations in the story occur in the only high rise on planet Shptiludrp (Shop Until You Drop), a giant shopping mall and the center of economic governance, now more easily identifiable as Trump Tower. There is no political advocacy in the story, other than sensitizing readers to the huge social problem of child maltreatment, but the political allegory is much more obvious now that Donald Trump has become a household name. The revised edition of Rarity from the Hollow became available from Amazon on December 5, 2016. Half of author proceeds are donated to child abuse prevention.

On January 6, 2017, the first book review of the new edition of Rarity from the Hollow was published, five stars. The closing lines of the review were: "&#8230;Brilliant satires such as this are genius works of literature in the same class as Orwell's 'Animal Farm.' I can picture American Lit professors sometime in the distant future placing this masterpiece on their reading list." https://marcha2014.wordpress.com/2017/01/06/5-stars-for-rarity-from-the-hollowby-robert-eggleton/

Dog Horn Publishing is a traditional small press located in Leeds. Adam Lowe is the owner. http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow The press also showcases other semi avant garde titles and publishes a popular magazine for the GLBTQ community (Vada).

Project updates are posted @ https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

First, last week a prominent book critic for the New York Review of Science Fiction requested a copy of Rarity from the Hollow to review. Then, on Saturday, 2-5-17, Cat Rambo, president of the Science Fiction Writers Association requested a copy. Please keep your fingers crossed for this science fiction novel that helps raise fund for the prevention of child abuse. Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

2-12-17 Review of the Advance Review Copy (ARC) of Rarity from the Hollow: This reviewer probably was the closest to identifying the political allegory in the story. She didn't see that Mr. Prump, a character in the novel, was based on and a prediction that Donald Trump would rise to political power and become President. But, who would have at that time?

She Found: This book gives a scathing but almost understated description of our consumption/shopping obsessed society. The greed is absolutely mind-blowing and terrifying. The characters were complex and difficult for me to identify with, but that's ok - their personalities, life story, and values, developed in very surprising ways through-out the book, and each one became very much their own character. And yes, one could say that it was a coming of age/coming to empowerment of Lacy Dawn, a young girl, and a deconstruction of a robotic personality into one with more human qualities. I didn't realize until half way through that the idiosyncratic spelling of the planets' name was Shop Til You Drop - and how deadly serious the powers-that-be were in making mindless but competitive shoppers of everyone in the universe - which ultimately consumes every resource and destroys every planet but the WINNER. That will stay with me a long while.

Wendy Tuck, Amazon Reader Review, 6-23-15

The final edition of Rarity from the Hollow was released to Amazon on December 5, 2016. If I knew how to get in touch with Wendy, I would email accolades to her. She saw something in the ARC that many experienced book reviewers and critics missed, as did most others on our very fragile planet.

Blurb:
Lacy Dawn's father relives the Gulf War, her mother's teeth are rotting out, and her best friend is murdered by the meanest daddy on Earth. Life in the hollow is hard. She has one advantage -- an android was inserted into her life and is working with her to cure her parents. But, he wants something in exchange. It's up to her to save the Universe. Lacy Dawn doesn't mind saving the universe, but her family and friends come first.

Rarity from the Hollow is adult literary science fiction filled with tragedy, comedy and satire.

The most enjoyable science fiction novel I have read in years. 
-Temple Emmet Williams, Author, former editor for Reader's Digest

Quirky, profane, disturbing&#8230; In the space between a few lines we go from hardscrabble realism to pure sci-fi/fantasy. It's quite a trip. 
-	Evelyn Somers, The Missouri Review

&#8230;a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy&#8230;what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse&#8230;tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them&#8230;profound&#8230;a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy. -- Awesome Indies (Gold Medal)

&#8230;sneaks up you and, before you know it, you are either laughing like crazy or crying in despair, but the one thing you won't be is unmoved&#8230;a brilliant writer. --Readers' Favorite (Gold Medal)

Rarity from the Hollow is an original and interesting story of a backwoods girl who saves the Universe in her fashion. Not for the prudish. -Piers Anthony, New York Times bestselling author

&#8230;Good satire is hard to find and science fiction satire is even harder to find. -- The Baryon Review

Purchase links:
https://www.bookdepository.com/Rarity-from-the-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/9781907133954?ref=grid-view
http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44
http://www.doghornpublishing.com/wordpress/books/rarity-from-the-hollow 
https://weightlessbooks.com/genre/fiction/novel/rarity-from-the-hollow/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

2-20-17 Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary SciFi novel, made the news today! The online newsletter also includes an announcement by Neil Gaiman, articles about science fiction books and television, historic pics of Star Wars toys and reminiscence, and lots of other great stuff in this week's edition of Cora Geek News. Check it out: http://corafoerstner.com/geek-newsletters/20-february-2017/

Rarity from the Hollow is available in print and electronic formats: http://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/dp/B017REIA44


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

2-27-17 Rarity from the Hollow, a controversial Adult SciFi novel, was featured in an online magazine that was published this morning: Highlighted Author. Check out the scene: The First Sexual Harassment Complaint on Planet Shptiludrp (Shop Until You Drop). It takes place in Mr. Prump's office in Prump Tower, the only high rise office building on the planet. http://highlightedauthor.com/2017/02/welcome-robert-eggleton-2/

Purchase links are on the feature's page. Author proceeds support the prevention of child maltreatment. https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

3-4-17 Tired of Politics? Make Political Allegory Fun Again! http://dealsharingaunt.blogspot.com/2017/02/rarty-from-hollow-by-robert-eggleton.html

Rarity from the Hollow is an adult literary science fiction adventure. A few purchase links are on the above site after the article, or you can shop now at Amazon: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Author proceeds support the prevention of child maltreatment. A link to a very touching audio by the recipient nonprofit agency is part of the above post.

Coming Soon! Lacy Dawn, the protagonist, was interviewed on the Lisa Burton Radio Show by a robot girl. Together, they are hilarious as they talk about boys and romance, politics and saving the universe&#8230;.

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

93rd book review, 27th five star review (excerpt):

"What did I like? Having lived in the Ozarks and seen this type of poverty first hand I was impressed how the author took these things a step further without trivializing it. This was a humoristic look at that type of living and right out into outer limits into a serious problem that needed to be solved. Lacy was captivating with the childish/adult actions that she developed with the help of her new friend. Amazingly Robert even included the problems of our war hero's and I liked his method of solving that problem.

What will you like? A charming and engaging storyline that is developed with lots of humor. Characters that will captivate you even with their silliness. You will see the work that the author has put into each page and look forward to the next adventure that takes Lacy and her family forward. I really enjoyed the book and even with its adult content I found it quite funny. I received this from the author for an honest review with no compensation."

https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton-ebook/product-reviews/B017REIA44/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_ttl?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews&sortBy=recent#RCL7S5MDYE791


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow, ARC Book Review (excerpt):

&#8230;The author, Robert Eggleton, writes with the accuracy of familiarity about the lives of children caught in a multi-generational cycle of abuse; of men scarred by war and poverty, of PTSD, of the coping mechanisms of wives and mothers trying to hold families together&#8230; The extra-terrestrial intervention addresses primarily the psychological and behavioural issues confronting Lacy Dawn's family; the human intervention - of a type beyond (or above?) the law, in a renegade Gates Foundation way&#8230; I can think of other disturbing satires&#8230;but carry a strong message: A Clockwork Orange, for one&#8230;some passages are very funny&#8230;. https://marianlthorpe.com/2016/04/12/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton-a-review/comment-page-1/#comment-695

Final edition released to Amazon on December 5, 2016: http://amzn.to/2lF5BPS

Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow is a daring, unique, and fascinating read...serious real-world issues through a zany sci-fi adventure. It's written well enough to be called literary fiction and creative enough to grab the intention of seasoned and new speculative fiction fans alike...brilliant. It feels timeless, classic and mature in a way that would ensure its longevity if more people knew about it. I would even say it could be read in a college setting both for the craft itself and its unique brand of storytelling. The premise is brilliant and brought a distinctive approach to the adult-fairytale/modern-retelling sub-genre, and the story balances.

https://taylaroi.wordpress.com/2017/04/04/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton-a-revised-book-review/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Published on April 22, 2017: "Subliminal Advertising of Ideas"

This article examines the subliminal advertising of ideas as exemplified by my debut novel, RARITY FROM THE HOLLOW, adult literary fiction with a science fiction backdrop, and within the context of modern advertising philosophies and practices. Includes etymology of the term, SPAM.

https://portobellobookblog.com/2017/04/22/subliminal-advertising-of-ideas-guestpost-by-roberteggleton1/

Final Edition of the Novel: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk 
Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ and https://twitter.com/roberteggleton1 
Author proceeds support the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

5-1-17 Meet Angel from North Carolina, owner of Lore Lush Books. Today, she joined hundreds of other beautiful book bloggers all over the world by introducing Rarity from the Hollow, a zany adult literary science fiction novel that contributes to the prevention of child maltreatment.

http://www.lorelushbooks.com/blog/author-interview-robert-eggleton/

For a limited time, the eBook version of Rarity from the Hollow is on sale for $2.99 at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk The paperback edition is 20% off here: http://www.lulu.com/shop/http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22927162.html

Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ and https://twitter.com/roberteggleton1

Angel's post includes two excerpts of the book and a series of answers to her questions, including:

Angel: "How does your story stand out from the crowd?"

Eggleton: "If you check out the book reviews&#8230;on Amazon posted by independent book bloggers, one very common finding is that my story is unique&#8230;"a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy&#8230;The author has managed to do what I would have thought impossible; taken serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse, and written about them with tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing them&#8230;sucks you into the Hollow, dunks you in the creek, rolls you in the mud, and splays you in the sun to dry off. Tucked between the folds of humor are some profound observations on human nature and modern society that you have to read to appreciate&#8230;it's a funny book that most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." - Awesome Indies

Also, Rarity from the Hollow is the first, perhaps the only, science fiction adventure to specifically predict the rise of Donald Trump to political power. I don't want to give your readers the wrong impression. There is no political advocacy in the story, one side or any other. In parody, the story does include social commentary about some of the issues that are being debated today: the refugee crisis, illegal immigration, sexual harassment&#8230;.

Last, since Rarity from the Hollow is literary, and because the early tragedy amplifies subsequent comedy and satire - a fun read - unlike some books that are quickly forgotten after the last page has been read, mine provides food for thought to enjoy for a long time - another common finding by book reviewers who posted on Amazon."


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Five Star Review Published on 5-19-17: The closing line of a detailed book review by Fran, reading and writing book consultant for over thirty-six years who holds three master's degrees, is a member of Who's Who for American teachers, and the author of three children's books. I feel honored that Rarity from the Hollow received her attention.

&#8230;The author gives us much pause for thought as we read this uniquely crafted story about some real life situations handled in very unorthodox ways filled with humor, sarcasm, heartfelt situations and fun. https://tillie49.wordpress.com/2017/05/19/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleto/

For a limited time, the eBook version, © December 2016, is on sale for $2.99 at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk The best buy on the paperback edition is 20% off here: http://www.lulu.com/shop/http://www.lulu.com/shop/robert-eggleton/rarity-from-the-hollow/paperback/product-22927162.html

Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/ A listing of services that are supported can be found here: http://mountainrhinestones.blogspot.com/2015/06/review-giveaway-rarity-from-hollow-by.html

Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ and https://twitter.com/roberteggleton1


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

All reviews of Rarity from the Hollow on Amazon were posted by independent book blog reviewers. Additional reviews by a few book critics are available but not posted on Amazon due to the critics' policies of not participating in marketing of books in any form. Many of the reviews of this novel were of the Advance Reviewing Copy (ARC). The final edition was released as a paperback on November 3, 2016 and as an eBook on December 5, 2016.

© 2016 Final Edition, Overall Finding of the 97th Book Review: In conclusion, Rarity from the Hollow was quite the unusual book. It had some details that weren't fully to my reader's taste, but even so it was a novel filled with wonders. It had original characters, interesting situations, episodes that brought a smile on my face and it also can make you think. I would recommend it to fans of modern literature and sci-fi lovers who don't shy from more unusual storytellings and give it 4 out of 5 stars. http://topchochanbooks.blogspot.bg/2017/05/book-reviewrarity-from-hollow.html

For a limited time, the eBook version of Rarity from the Hollow is on sale for $2.99 at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk A sale on the paperback version began a few days ago: https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/

Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/ A listing of services that are supported can be found here: https://chocolatepages.wordpress.com/2015/09/05/book-spotlight-rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/comment-page-1/#comment-2331


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

6-22-17 Meet Marianne from Manchester, U.K., close to where Rarity from the Hollow was published, but a long way from the hollow in West Virginia. Her blog includes book reviews and a potpourri of meanderings, including about films, plays, poetry, short stories&#8230;. Especially impressive to me was Marianne's grouping of children's books from pre-schoolers up to books for young adults. Perhaps her love of children was one reason why she joined an international movement to sensitize readers to the huge social problem of child maltreatment through a comical and satiric adult science fiction adventure. There's something here for all lovers of the written word: https://bookslifeandeverything.blogspot.co.uk/2017/05/rarity-from-hollow-by-robert-eggleton_22.html

For a limited time, the eBook version is on sale for $2.99 and the Paperback is on sale for $16.99. https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/ Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/

Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ and https://twitter.com/roberteggleton1 Please consider liking the Facebook page and following (retweeting) to show your support.

Author Interview: https://bookslifeandeverything.blogspot.co.uk/2017/05/rarity-from-hollow-by-robert-eggleton.html

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

ARC Review: The problem with loving a specific genre of books is that sooner or later you will find that you've read it all. For months at a time it will seem that every other book you pick up is just another dystopian novel set upon a craft hurtling through space or just another super-human story with a protagonist subjected to a lifetime of intrusive and unnecessary tests. It is very rare indeed that a book stops you in your tracks and tells a story that is completely unique and ever so slightly weird.

Robert Eggleton's Rarity from the Hollow is just such a book. If I had to try describe it, I'd say it is a cross between an episode of Doctor Who and Jeff Noon's Vurt. It is a trippy and surreal story about a girl from a severely unprivileged environment who falls in love with an extra-terrestrial android who, it turns out, has genetically modified her ancestors since pre-historic times to breed the girl who will eventually save the universe.

Lacy Dawn is the girl and DotCom is the android who has been reprogramming Lacy Dawn's mind for years, training her to become the saviour she is destined to become. Neither counted on falling in love with the other.
Rarity from the Hollow is quite possibly the oddest book I have ever read. Which is not a bad thing. It is funny and irreverant but beneath the hallucinatory story of visits to shopping planets and interstellar shopping games, there is a profound critique of social problems, substance abuse, child sexual abuse and child murder that is quite eye opening. It is all well and good to paint a brush and fix a society, but what exactly would it take to fix the myriad of social problems in underprivileged areas in the real world?

Rarity from the Hollow is very, very good&#8230;I'd recommend Rarity from the Hollow...a side helping of the lunatic with their science fiction and fantasy."

http://www.addictedtomedia.net/2016/03/rarity-from-hollow-robert-eggleton.html

For a limited time, the eBook version of the final edition is on sale for $2.99 and the Paperback is on sale for $16.99. https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/ Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

7-11-17 Win a Free Copy! http://www.bittersweet-enchantment.com/2017/07/rarity-from-hollow-by-robert-eggleton.html


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

5 Star Review and Interview: &#8230;I really enjoyed reading Rarity from the Hollow. It's so different and so well-written. I also love that it creates awareness in readers about mental health and different types of abuse and that it's told in a way that isn't too heavy. There wasn't a single dull moment and I would highly recommend it to anyone who is looking for something out of the ordinary. - Paperback Darling book blog.

For a limited period, the eBook version of Rarity from the Hollow is on sale for $2.99 and the Paperback is on sale for $16.99. https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/ Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/ Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

http://paperbackdarling.weebly.com/blog/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton-a-book-review-interview

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

8-4-17 Meet Stephanie, a twenty-two year old American book reviewer, who owns Adventures in Wonderland. She is has an eclectic taste in books: Fantasy, Action, Classics, Fairy-Tales, Paranormal but not that type of romances, and powerful Christian and Inspirational books, as examples. By posting a beautiful spotlight on Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary sci-fi novel, Stephanie joins over four hundred book bloggers from twenty-seven countries in sensitizing readers to the huge social problem of child maltreatment through a tragic, comedic, and satiric adventure. https://adventuresthruwonderland.blogspot.com/2017/07/spotlight-rarity-from-hollow.html

For a limited period, the eBook version of Rarity from the Hollow is on sale for $2.99 and the Paperback is on sale for $16.99. https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/ Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/ Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/

Thanks


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"Rarity from the Hollow is one of those strange and exciting bits of literature that captures you with its uniqueness and then lingers on your mind, reasserting itself from time to time to remind you that your reality may not be everyone else's. A rich and original work, full of aspects and images that are certain to make it worth recommending to friends you wish to impress. Not for everyone, but for those ready to embrace the offbeat, a welcome surprise." -- William F. DeVault, 2017-2018 National Beat Poetry Festival's Poet Laureate for the United States.

https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

The cover for Rarity from the Hollow by Adam Beyonce Lowe, Dog Horn Publishing, was picked as a finalist. If you like it please take a min. to vote: http://authorstalkaboutit.com/book-cover-contest-finalists-sci-fi/ Miracles do happen. Please share.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow is:

A fun, sometimes cleverly-gonzo, and even inspiring tale about an undaunted girl's close encounter of the weird kind. -- David Brin

Mr. Brin is an American scientist and author of science fiction. He has received the Hugo, Locus, Campbell and Nebula Awards. His novel, The Postman, was adapted as a feature film and starred Kevin Costner in 1997.

For a limited period, the eBook version of Rarity from the Hollow, an adult literary science fiction adventure, not for the prudish, is on sale for $2.99 and the Paperback is on sale for $16.94. https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/ (104 Book Reviews on Amazon). Author proceeds contribute to the prevention of child maltreatment: http://www.childhswv.org/ Project Updates: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Best Customer Review I've Ever Read: "Heartbreakingly Tragic Yet Funny and Satiric" http://amzn.to/2xTqKqP

Almost all of the reviews of my novel have been written by independent book bloggers. This one, posted today, was a complete surprise and I have no idea who this person is or why he decided to post a review. Apparently, it's someone who noticed one of my self-promotional posts on Facebook and decided to buy my book. In any case, please check it out and if you like it, please click YES that it was helpful. Too few customers that we, as writers, don't know take the time to write reviews. I have no idea if this person would notice, but it would be totally cool is some public acknowledgment would be expressed just in case.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Similar to the likely attempt to exploit Niger, where La David and other U.S. soldiers have been killed for its uranium, the process of exploiting planets for mineral content in Rarity from the Hollow was called "shrinkage." The Scoring Council voted on which planets with sentient life forms were ineligible for survival, and created a game based on "getting the best deals" with shopping on planet Shptiludrp (Shop Until You Drop) to establish a procedure for an appeal to justified the planet's continued existence. Shopping became a very popular way, accepted by everybody, to justify life based on consumerism principles. I'm sad that so much in my novel has become our reality.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Amusing at times, shocking at others, a touching and somehow wonderful SFF read. Read the full review here: 
http://amazingstoriesmag.com/2017/10/review-rarity-hollow/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

When outside forces threaten, a most unlikely Savior gets the Capitalists and Socialists to cooperate in order to save our universe. Tragedy to Comedy and Satire, proceeds help abused children. Amazon Sale: $5 Savings through Christmas: https://www.amazon.com/Rarity-Hollow-Robert-Eggleton/dp/190713395X/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, everybody, for reading and contributing to: "Publishers Weekly, How NOT To: My Mistakes" http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258802.0.html

Since that post has not received a reply in the last few hours, I decided to update this one to let you know that I took your advice. This morning, I added a new blurb to the Editorial Reviews section of my novel on Amazon. I also tweeted it:

The abuse in the book is graphic, but the story arc is hopeful: a family recovering and becoming better together. -- Publishers Weekly @PublishersWkly The paperback and Ebook are both on sale for Christmas: http://amzn.to/2s6O4yK Proceeds help abused children: www.childhswv.org.

Robert


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

The list of countries represented in the international movement to sensitive readers to the huge social problem of child maltreatment thru a comical and satiric SciFi adventure continues to grow. Rarity from the Hollow had appeared on book blogs all over the world, totally free trips with no other incentives other than the love for books and for the cause of helping needful kids. Yesterday, the book made a return trip to India and received a great review by an honest book blogger, but the real news is that Lacy Dawn, the protagonist, finally had an opportunity to visit Scotland -- a first. This makes 29 countries on her all expenses free tour of the world, a long way from our home in West Virginia, U.S. -- a place from which few escape. Plus, as some of you are aware, half of author proceeds are donated to a nonprofit agency that does a great job saving kids from horrific circumstances. Millions of American children will spend this holiday in temporary shelters. A lot more world-wide are likely to spend their respective holidays in worse conditions. Having once been the director of emergency children's shelters in West Virginia, it is still heartbreaking to think about children not having a (real) family during Christmas. I remember the faces, the smiles and thank yous for the presents from staff, but&#8230;.

Here is what Emerald Books said about Rarity from the Hollow, after it had waited in line for months for a free review:

"..an unusual tale of sci-fi fantasy with intriguing twists and turns that will easily captivate the adult reader's attention from the beginning..a quirky and adventurous story in a very vivid and convincing way..the characters are drawn with great credibility and integrity." http://amzn.to/2BoLWfe This review is so fresh that it is still waiting in line to be posted on the Emerald Books blog.

Happy Holidays!

Robert


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"'Rarity' reminds me of Ursula K. Le Guin's 'The Ones Who Walk Away from Omelas,' mixed with Douglas Adams' 'Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy,' and Eggleton has convinced me that such radically different story-telling styles can not only co-exist in a single book, but can actually play off each other brilliantly if balanced correctly. The believable struggle and darkness of the Hollow breaks your heart while the outlandish solutions to Lacy Dawn's problems feel not only believable (by some stroke of genius on Eggleton's part), but deserved and bright. In addition to being an expertly crafted story, 'Rarity' did something that most pop fiction doesn't usually do: it made me ask questions."

https://cheapreads.wordpress.com/2016/06/11/rarity-from-the-hallow-robert-eggleton/comment-page-1/#comment-120

Holiday Sale: http://amzn.to/2s6O4yK Proceeds help abused children: www.childhswv.org


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Yvonne Mason reports thousands of listeners to her broadcasts, but it is hard for me to imagine that people in this day and age of instant gratification, tweets, sound bites, and clips actually invest the time to pay attention to radio interviews about books. In any case:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/yvonnemason/2017/01/27/auhtor-robert-eggleton


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow is an award winning adult social SciFi novel that raises funds to help abused children -- tragedy>comedy>satire, including political parody about the Trump administration: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSWU38kbZbA&feature=youtu.be

Please let me know if you like the video or not. It can be changed. Thanks, Robert


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Released Today (2-6-1! Rarity from the Hollow appears in Cyber Cozen, Israel's longest running Science Fiction Fanzine. "&#8230;the novel received a very cool review by Amazing Stories Magazine: 'Amusing at times, shocking at others, a touching and somehow wonderful SFF read." Full review: http://bit.ly/2kbsAlV Purchase: $2.99 / $22.86: http://amzn.to/2lF5BPS This novel was also honored by David Brin (NASA Scientist and award winning SciFi author) having read and blurbed: 'A fun, sometimes cleverly-gonzo, and even inspiring tale about an undaunted girl's close encounter of the weird kind.' Here's the link to a review that nailed the political parody, connected the tragedy with the comedy, and its overall child welfare interests (half of author proceeds are donated) within the climate of adversity in America: https://www.amazon.com/gp/customerreviews/
R2RAXNLSHTUDUF/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=190713395X" -- Leybl Botwink (Editor) "Check it out - it's for a good cause!"

Printed for over 29 years, if interested in receiving Cyber Cozen free by email in English or Hebrew, contact: [email protected] Each issue includes monthly news in the SciFi field, including book and movie reviews. This issue is Vol. XXX No. 02 Feb. 2018. To check out past issues from 1992, the main repository is: http://www.kulichki.com/antimiry/cybercozen/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

The Chocolate Lady's Book Review Blog: Guest Blog Post: "Rarity from the Hollow" on "Emotional Closures in Fiction and Reality" by Robert Eggleton http://drchazan.blogspot.com/2016/05/guest-blog-post-rarity-from-hollow.html?spref=tw

An award winning adult social science fiction novel filled with tragedy, comedy, satire, and political parody. Available at all book outlets. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1

Half of author proceeds are donated to the prevention of child abuse. Please see and like:https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Award Winning Adult Social #SciFi: "Dark and chilling, yet strangely comical in places, Rarity from the Hollow is both entertaining and thought provoking." http://bit.ly/2FBpcJU @SimmillKj Proceeds (½) are donated to prevent child abuse. Purchase: http://amzn.to/2lF5BPS Updates: http://bit.ly/2mHgT5P #ASMSG https://darrienia.com/2017/01/30/book-review-rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

From last Christmas, a gift that keeps on giving, a kind donation by Rukia Publishing to the Rarity from the Hollow project: https://mailchi.mp/33a38820b3a5/book-promotion-services-for-indie-authors 75% of proceeds donated to Children's Home Society of West Virginia.

Distributed as an online newsletter, this post includes the blurb, a couple of review excerpts, a link to a review by Amazing Stories Magazine, and a link to Amazon.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

2-19-18 Author Interview: "&#8230;His debut novel, a science fiction comedy entitled Rarity from the Hollow, evolved from his experiences... I've read it and it's not only outstanding but well-worth reading. You can find the review I wrote a while back here." https://marcha2014.wordpress.com/2018/02/19/robert-eggleton-the-man-behind-a-landmark-story-to-combat-child-abuse/ Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbusks811Q&feature=share Please like: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/ Purchase (117 reviews): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017REIA44/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

" Hey there all you androids and extra terrestrials, you've landed on Lisa Burton Radio, the only show out there that interviews the characters you love from the books you have to read. I'm your host, Lisa the robot girl, and with me in the studio today is Lacy Dawn. Welcome to the show, Lacy."

Rest of Interview: https://coldhandboyack.wordpress.com/2017/03/02/rarity-from-the-hollow-on-lisa-burton-radio/


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

For the first time in its existence, this huge national organization has endorsed a work of fiction as a public awareness and fund-raising strategy. "Social worker, author and NASW member Robert Eggleton is using science fiction and satire to raise awareness about child abuse and neglect and raise money for the Children's Home Society of West Virginia. Learn more about his new book on NASW's Social Workers Speak website: http://www.socialworkersspeak.org/hollywood-connection/author-uses-science-fiction-satire-to-raise-awareness-about-child-abuse-and-neglect.html


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Amazing Stories Magazine opened to submissions today. Here's its review of Rarity from the Hollow:

"Amusing at times, shocking at others, a touching and somehow wonderful SFF read." -- Amazing Stories Magazine: http://bit.ly/2kbsAlV Purchase: http://amzn.to/2lF5BPS Proceeds help maltreated children (75% donated). #sciencefiction #ASMSG

I'm submitting!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow was nominated, vetted, and accepted into the competition for the Author Academy Awards. Please consider voting for it on page 11, Science Fiction Books. Scroll down from the top of the main page to a big rectangle that has Nonfiction Books on top. There's an arrow on the right. Click it ten times to get to SF Books and click on the book cover (attached). It's free and easy. Proceeds help abused children. https://authoracademyawards.com/?inf_contact_key=573177714033b3d03e6bc364140c12038e6d8927b51747948b52b10d94df88f3


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

I've sure learned a lot. To those who helped: THANKS!

"..unique plot, story and characters..the journey they each have to go to get out of the dark is fantastic.." https://bit.ly/2IFVMvW @EmilyAnnWalsh09 #ASMSG #sciencefiction Check it out: https://amzn.to/2wFg1F7 Proceeds help abused children. Nominated for an Author Academy Award.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

New Guest Post on The Ardent Reader: "Self-Serving Altruism" https://bit.ly/2IxD4U2 @ejhcurtis 2018 Edition just released https://amzn.to/2wFg1F7 #sciencefiction #ASMSG 50% of proceeds donated to help abused children.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..I used to cry a lot about Faith, even before her daddy murdered her.." Lacy Dawn Meets Lisa the Robot Girl: http://bit.ly/2rX1dOn @Virgilante 2018 Edition just released: https://amzn.to/2kvUN3O Proceeds help abused kids. In the U.S., 5 die daily from child abuse or neglect!


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

The Administrator of Awesome Indies granted permission for that Gold Medal review to be reprinted on another site. In two or three weeks, the review will be restored on the new Awesome Indies site. If you would like to check it out now, here is the link:

"..a hillbilly version of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy..serious subjects like poverty, ignorance, abuse..tongue-in-cheek humor without trivializing..tucked between the folds of humor are some profound observations on human nature and modern society that you have to read to appreciate..most sci-fi fans will thoroughly enjoy." @awesome_indies Gold Medal https://bit.ly/2Jq0QWy Available for All eReaders: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 Proceeds help abused children. #ASMSG


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's today's that I've been using:

"..total genius and total crazy..poignant and eye-opening..completely unique..mind-boggling.." Forever Fictional https://bit.ly/2M9TDH5 Available for Any eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 Prerelease Paperback: https://bit.ly/2K2j3cd Proceeds help abused children. #ASMSG


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Review of Rarity from the Hollow: "..enter the pages with no expectations other than to be entertained, and challenged..humor throughout.." https://bit.ly/2KnWnmE WV's Largest Newspaper. Available for Any eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 Prerelease Paperback: https://bit.ly/2K2j3cd Proceeds help abused children. #ASMSG


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..a harsh, yet alluring sci-fi tale of a young girl's journey to fix her dysfunctional family and save the Universe, in a world that profits from human exploitation.." https://amzn.to/2u2qZ3E Any eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 ($3.99). Paperback: https://bit.ly/2K2j3cd ($16.99). #scifi #ASMSG


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no idea or how, but this post showed up on Book Goodies.

"..But don't think you're going to be reading something harsh and brutal and tragic. This book is laugh-out-loud funny at times, satiric of almost everything it touches upon: sociological, political, religious and economic.." https://bookgoodies.com/rarity-from-the-hollow-by-robert-eggleton/ Proceeds help abused children (50% donated).


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"Lacy Dawn is a little girl who lives in a magical forest where all the trees love her and she has a space alien friend who adores her and wants to make her queen of the universe. What's more, all the boys admire her for her beauty and brains. Mommy is very beautiful and Daddy is very smart, and Daddy's boss loves them all.

Except.

Lacy Dawn, the eleven year old protagonist, perches precariously between the psychosis of childhood and the multiple neuroses of adolescence, buffeted by powerful gusts of budding sexuality and infused with a yearning to escape the grim and brutal life of a rural Appalachian existence. In this world, Daddy is a drunk with severe PTSD, and Mommy is an insecure wraith. The boss is a dodgy lecher, not above leering at the flat chest of an eleven-year-old girl.

Yes, all in one book.

Rarity From The Hollow is written in a simple declarative style that's well- suited to the imaginary diary of a desperate but intelligent eleven-year-old - the story bumping joyfully between the extraordinary and the banal.

The central planet of the universe is a vast shopping mall, and Lacy Dawn must save her world from a menace that arrives in the form of a cockroach infestation. Look again and the space alien has made Daddy smart and happy - or at least an eleven year old girl's notion of what a smart and happy man should be. He has also made Mommy beautiful, giving her false teeth and getting the food stamp lady off her back.

About the only thing in the book that is believable is the nature of the narrative voice, and it is utterly compelling. You find yourself convinced that "Hollow" was written as a diary-based autobiography by a young girl and the banal stems from the limits of her environment, the extraordinary from her megalomania. And that's what gives Rarity from the Hollow a chilling, engaging verisimilitude that deftly feeds on both the utter absurdity of the characters' motivations and on the progression of the plot.

Indeed, there are moments of utter darkness: In one sequence, Lacy Dawn remarks matter-of-factly that a classmate was whipped to death, and notes that the assailant, the girl's father, had to change his underpants afterward because they were soiled with semen. Odd, and often chilling notes, abound.

As I was reading it, I remembered when I first read Vonnegut's "Cat's Cradle" at the age of 14. A veteran of Swift, Heller, and Frederick Brown, I understood absurdist humour in satire, but Vonnegut took that understanding and turned it on its ear.

In the spirit of Vonnegut, Eggleton (a psychotherapist focused on the adolescent patient) takes the genre and gives it another quarter turn. A lot of people hated Vonnegut, saying he didn't know the rules of good writing. But that wasn't true. Vonnegut knew the rules quite well, he just chose to ignore them, and that is what is happening in Eggleton's novel, as well." http://www.midwestbookreview.com/rbw/jul_15.htm

The 2018 Edition of Rarity from the Hollow Paperback was just released on Amazon: https://amzn.to/2LfzP84. It is also available for Any eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 Proceeds help abused children.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..Amusing at times, shocking at others, a touching and somehow wonderful SFF read.." @AmazingStories0 https://bit.ly/2MsHzkI This review is not on Amazon, so check out the link. Any eReader or Paperback: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 #ASMSG #scifi Proceeds help abused children.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Rarity from the Hollow Robert Eggleton Dog Horn Publishing $20.84 Trade Paperback $5.95 Ebook 284 pages

Lacy Dawn resides in the back woods of Appalachia with her poverty-stricken family.  Although a bright girl, she suffers abuse at the hands of her father.  Her best friend, who also has an abusive family, is killed early in the book.  Aside from her intelligence, the only things in Lacy Dawn’s favor are her ability to talk to trees and the alien android who took up residence ‘Roundabend,’ who is enhancing her intelligence for his own purposes. Although this could be the setup for a rather dark and frightening novel, it soon explodes into satire.  The android, named DotCom, turns out to be an employee of the distant planet Shptludrp, which is a giant shopping mall.  Lacy Dawn has been bred throughout humanity’s existence to save the mall, which is the hub of all civilization.  As Lacy Dawn matures, she convinces DotCom to heal her family so they can help her.  This ends the abuse and they go on to establish themselves as champion traders, getting the best deals at the mall and selling their strange intergalactic wares in a big yard sale and online as “Rarity from the Hollow.”  This positions Lacy Dawn and her family to do what’s necessary to save the universe.  All the while, she’s coming of age and bringing DotCom right along with her. There’s a lot to like in this novel.  
Lacy Dawn is a clever and engaging character, who overcomes her difficult family situation, and her blossoming 

Book Reviews

109Tales of the Talisman — Volume 10, Issue 4

sexuality with homespun, common sense wisdom.  She’s equally at ease talking to alien androids, her classmates, the trees, and ghosts.  Eggleton makes an admirably smooth progression from the grim realities of Appalachian life to the broadly satirical look at the “alien” economics of consumerism and how a smart kid can find solutions to problems entrenched management have made for themselves.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Barry Hunter has been publishing the Baryon Review since 1976. Within the field of science fiction book reviews, it is one of the most highly regarded and one of the few original on-line review journals still standing. Mr. Hunter has been experiencing health issues related to his military service in Vietnam. I shared my best wishes with him on Facebook -- a truly great guy. Its reviews, like reviews by some other prominent journals, are not posted on Amazon. Here's a blurb from the review of my novel:

..Good satire is hard to find and science fiction satire is even harder to find.

-- The Baryon Review The review in its entirety is here: https://bit.ly/2LB9tJM


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Excerpt: The first sexual harassment complaint on planet, Shptiludrp (Shop Until You Drop). Lacy Dawn beats Mr. Prump in the Art of the Deal. https://bit.ly/2wK5N46 Paper: https://amzn.to/2LfzP84 . eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 #ASMSG #scifi Proceeds help abused children.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..total genius and total crazy..unique..intertwined very deeply..mind-boggling..thought-provoking and wildly inventive.." http://bit.ly/2FE1qL2 Paperback: https://amzn.to/2LfzP84 Any eReader: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 #scifi #ASMSG Proceeds help abused children.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..As a rape survivor..I found myself relating easily to Lacy Dawn..unique..style of writing which I would describe as beautifully honest..takes you on a wild ride you won't soon forget.."

Full Review: https://amzn.to/2xHgtQv

Purchase: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2

Proceeds help abused kids (50% donated to Children's Home Society of WV: http://www.childhswv.org/).


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

Several book reviewers have used the term, unique. Here's an example. Do you think that it's a compliment or should I work harder to fit into a genre?

..one of those unique books that stays with you long after you've finished reading it..a tale that is utterly profound and manages somehow to be both heartbreaking and funny..Well worth the read!.. Full Review: https://amzn.to/2nTrw4w Purchase: https://bit.ly/2KNJkI2 Proceeds help abused children (50% donated).


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

"..became wild and zany, but it was still so real..a book that I will remember having read forever.." https://amzn.to/2P45OqZ Proceeds help abused children. eBook Options: https://bit.ly/2stN7mv Best Value Paperback: https://bit.ly/2K2j3cd #ASMSG #scifi

*
<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann> 
*


----------

